# Ghost Megathread



## FireInside (Mar 30, 2013)

Any Ghost fans here? I just recently got in to them, saw the interview with Phil Anselmo in the newest Revolver and had to see what the buzz was all about. Loving the mix of different styles and the catchiness. 






Even the ABBA cover is good (and I HATE ABBA!):




I don't get excited for newer music to often but I can't wait for this new album to drop.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhh, just noticed the album has been delayed. Lame.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST's New Album Delayed A Week Due To Artwork 'Controversy'


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 30, 2013)

I love Ghost! Their debut album was really solid and I enjoyed it very much even though I have never listened to such music before. They put on a very good show also. I recommend everyone to see them even if they wouldn't have even heard their music. That's what I did.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 30, 2013)

Many, they killed live when I saw them. I really liked their debut album and this sounds just as good. It has much better production but retains the same general mix.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 30, 2013)

Love Ghost. Saw them live with Opeth and Mastodon, put on an awesome show, super stoked for the new album too.


----------



## fiveyears (Mar 30, 2013)

The intro for Year Zero gives me chills. Love this band.


----------



## Repner (Mar 30, 2013)

I saw them last week. They played a lot of new stuff. Sounds really good.


----------



## Compton (Mar 30, 2013)

very cool stuff, super refreshing.


----------



## zakattak192 (Mar 30, 2013)

Probably my favorite band at the moment.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 30, 2013)

Ghost is one of my favorite bands, wish I could see them this year. And damn, I was really looking forward to their new album.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love this band! Just got into them a couple of months ago, and love everything about them!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Mar 31, 2013)

Just really started getting into them about a month ago. I dig their whole "gimmick" with the nameless ghouls and such as well.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 31, 2013)

D'aw. I love you guys too. 


Seriously though, I've been meaning to check out this band. Any good places to start?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 31, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> D'aw. I love you guys too.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I've been meaning to check out this band. Any good places to start?



Well, there isn't much to start. Just check out their first (and only) album from Youtube or something.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 31, 2013)

I've come to really like Ghost in the last couple of months. Before I had heard them, I assumed they were going to be like Sunn 0))) or something from the pictures so their style was pretty surprising.

Still kicking myself for missing them with Mastodon. I had the opportunity but had just seen Mastodon and didn't even bother checking them out at the time. Oh well.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## FireInside (Mar 31, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> D'aw. I love you guys too.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I've been meaning to check out this band. Any good places to start?



Start with the songs I posted and move on to their full length.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 31, 2013)

very cool and laid back band!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 31, 2013)

Only heard a couple of tracks via youtube, but im all but hooked. Plus it seems to be one of the cooler gimmicks ive seen lately


----------



## ttiwguitar (Mar 31, 2013)

Great songwriters. They pretty much stole the show when I saw them with Opeth and Mastodon. Almost everything about their set was better than the headliners, and I'm a huge Opeth fan.


----------



## ZachK (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd kill to see Ghost live. Fuck. 

So good.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 31, 2013)

fucking love these guys


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 31, 2013)

LUCIFEEEEERRRRRR
WE ARE HEEEEEEEEERE

yea


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally just now checked them out due to all the positive things I hear all the time..... .....


----------



## mgh (Mar 31, 2013)

They're a good band. Prob not quite as good as Blood Ceremony, but have some killer riffs!


----------



## Watty (Mar 31, 2013)

*_waits for Misha to appear_*


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 31, 2013)

theyre definitely a band that you have to listen to a couple times to really "get" them. my friend showed me them a while ago and i didnt like what i was hearing AT ALL. then recently i lit some incense, sparked a doobie and listened to it front to back and now theyre one of my favorites. definitely an acquired taste though. bummed the album got postponed!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 31, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> theyre definitely a band that you have to listen to a couple times to really "get" them. my friend showed me them a while ago and i didnt like what i was hearing AT ALL. then recently i lit some incense, sparked a doobie and listened to it front to back and now theyre one of my favorites. definitely an acquired taste though. bummed the album got postponed!



Maybe I'll give 'em another shot at some point, It will probably be a while though. I really REALLY disliked all of the songs in the OP, and was freshly stoned and everything while listening


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 31, 2013)

their most accessible song in my opinion. also my favorite


----------



## Repner (Mar 31, 2013)

This was when I saw them in Glasgow. It was great to see them in a big venue. Couldn't imagine them playing somewhere smaller.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 31, 2013)

I adore and worship them. Incredibly addictive stuff


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 1, 2013)

Got into them through friends, really awesome stuff. Very close to what Merciful Fate did back in the day, but it's all good!

I also love the fact that the identities of the band members are still unknown.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> *_waits for Misha to appear_*



I bet he just thinks they're some funny joke band like Burzum. TRVE KVLT GRIM & FROSTBITTEN!!1


----------



## ridner (Apr 1, 2013)

I approve this thread. Great live band!


----------



## jahosy (Apr 1, 2013)

Love their sabbath + mercyful fate vibe. 

Oh and cheesy lyrics.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 1, 2013)

One of my favorites for sure. I also saw them on the Opeth tour and they were so much more fun to watch than the headliners by a mile. I can't wait to catch them again!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2013)

They're so cheesy they're awesome 

Looking forward to the new release


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 1, 2013)

I keep listening to them, but can't get into them, great musicians though.

Every time I see the singer, I can't get our 2nd ex-vocalist out of my head.


----------



## TerminalFunction (Apr 1, 2013)

Love them. Just saw them last week for the second time and the new songs are truly awesome. I've been finding myself singing "Hail Satan" at work a few times. Haha.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 1, 2013)

TerminalFunction said:


> Love them. Just saw them last week for the second time and the new songs are truly awesome. I've been finding myself singing "Hail Satan" at work a few times. Haha.


 
Drive up to Uppsala and find them NOW! In Solitude too


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 1, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> theyre definitely a band that you have to listen to a couple times to really "get" them. my friend showed me them a while ago and i didnt like what i was hearing AT ALL. then recently i lit some incense, sparked a doobie and listened to it front to back and now theyre one of my favorites. definitely an acquired taste though. bummed the album got postponed!



Kevdes explained my exact thoughts on them hahaha


----------



## Counterspell (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone who haven't jammed these guys, give them a chance! I caught them opening for Opeth, and due to circumstances I did not give them the attention they deserved. At another show a few weeks later, a song came on the house speakers between bands and I was like, this is awesome and I can't place it but have heard it before....

A Friend informed me it was indeed Ghost and since then I am a fan lol.


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this Scooby-Doo metal?


----------



## 7strung (Apr 3, 2013)

Scooby doo would be afraid of Ghost right? Maybe not if Shaggy was around....


----------



## FireInside (Apr 3, 2013)

Preorder Packages are here:

Ghost B.C. "All Pre-Order Packages" @ Ghost B.C. Store


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 6, 2013)

Sneak peak of a new song(?)


----------



## Repner (Apr 6, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Sneak peak of a new song(?)



That's Year Zero. They have a NSFW video for it now if you Google it. (Don't think I can post it here.)


----------



## Maggai (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't really get into these guys. I'm listening to the album again now, maybe it'll grow on me some more.

Reminds me of Mercyful Fate without the great guitar riffs.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm seeing them live at the Rock in Rio concert with metallica, sepultura and (yuck!) avenged sevenfold.

No idea what to expect


----------



## I Voyager (Apr 6, 2013)

leandroab said:


> I'm seeing them live at the Rock in Rio concert with metallica, sepultura and (yuck!) avenged sevenfold.
> 
> No idea what to expect



Expect awesome.


----------



## bulb (Apr 6, 2013)

I love this band so much


----------



## pink freud (Apr 6, 2013)

Maggai said:


> I can't really get into these guys. I'm listening to the album again now, maybe it'll grow on me some more.
> 
> Reminds me of Mercyful Fate without the great guitar riffs.



It took me a few listens to really start to like them. You have to readjust to "bright sounding satanism".


----------



## Repner (Apr 6, 2013)

leandroab said:


> I'm seeing them live at the Rock in Rio concert with metallica, sepultura and (yuck!) avenged sevenfold.
> 
> No idea what to expect


They really exceeded my expectations in a live environment.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 6, 2013)

If anyone wants to hear something kind of similar in many ways check these guys out, it's similar delivery and subject matter but more high energy. I love ghost though absolutely addictive.


----------



## Repner (Apr 6, 2013)

^
these guys are always hilarious live every time I see them.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 6, 2013)

I wish I could see em live, they seem like theyd be a lot of fun,.

In regard to Ghost,, I believe the guitarist is playing a gibson guitar that I for the life of me cant remember the name of. It has an explorer/firebird body with a les paul neck. I just love em, theyre pretty rare, anyone remember what its called. I thought it was the ironbird but thats BC Rich


----------



## jordanky (Apr 7, 2013)

berzerkergang said:


> I wish I could see em live, they seem like theyd be a lot of fun,.
> 
> In regard to Ghost,, I believe the guitarist is playing a gibson guitar that I for the life of me cant remember the name of. It has an explorer/firebird body with a les paul neck. I just love em, theyre pretty rare, anyone remember what its called. I thought it was the ironbird but thats BC Rich



Both of their guitarists play Gibson RD's.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 7, 2013)

That's it! Yah, Ive wanted one of those forever.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a couple videos on youtube of newer songs, and I love there sense of melody an structure. Everything is just so catchy and huge.


----------



## RickSchneider (Apr 8, 2013)

I caught a song or two of these guys at soundwave while I was waiting for another band to start. Definitely not up my alley, and quite frankly I felt awkward listening to the vocals, but as a band they were undeniably tight. Actually very impressed on that aspect


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Apr 8, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> Got into them through friends, really awesome stuff. Very close to what Merciful Fate did back in the day, but it's all good!
> 
> I also love the fact that the identities of the band members are still unknown.



Unknown ? Isn`t Tobias Forge from Repugnant said to be the mastermind and frontman of Ghost ?


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 8, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Unknown ? Isn`t Tobias Forge from Repugnant said to be the mastermind and frontman of Ghost ?



Yep! 

GHOST FRONTMAN&#8217;S TRUE IDENTITY REVEALED? | MetalSucks


----------



## FireInside (Apr 8, 2013)

New song:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST: New Song Available For Streaming

Loving it!


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 9, 2013)

The new album is awesome.... at first Im like "wtf, this sucks" and then 10 seconds later Im like "woah my mind is blown"


----------



## TerminalFunction (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys. The whole album is streaming over at Pitchfork now!

Ghost B.C.: Infestissumam | Advance | Pitchfork

Listen now or wait to buy the vinyl tomorrow. Hmm. )


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 9, 2013)

new record beats opus eponymous i feel


----------



## FireInside (Apr 9, 2013)

^ I feel the same for sure!


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 9, 2013)

> Unknown ? Isn`t Tobias Forge from Repugnant said to be the mastermind and frontman of Ghost ?


I've read about that, but apart from the claims on that website, nothing links Tobias to Papa Emeritus.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 9, 2013)

Other than the fact that it's clearly him.


Listen to any Subvision song and tell me that isn't Papa Emertius.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 11, 2013)

^ This article references to Forge being the frontman:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST Plays Special Hometown Show, Unveils PAPA EMERITUS II (Video)

Also has video showing the passing of the torch from Papa Emeritus I to Papa Emeritus II. Pretty cool video.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 11, 2013)

This new album is fucking massive. I'm 100% impressed.


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

BELIAL
BELIABUB
BEELZEBUB...


AZMODIUS
SATANAS
LUCIFER.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you guys heard their Beatles cover?



Fucking great!


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've loved Ghost since the first moment I heard them, saw them a little over a year back in Montreal. Really really want the new album on vinyl, but my bank account begs to differ. Excited to hear it though.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think I missed the memo where Ghost became Ghost B.C. What happened again?


----------



## Cnev (Apr 11, 2013)

Imbrium998 said:


> I think I missed the memo where Ghost became Ghost B.C. What happened again?



It only pertains to the U.S. Apparently there were some legal issues.


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2013)

FireInside said:


> New song:
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST: New Song Available For Streaming
> 
> Loving it!



Misread the name of that song the first time...


----------



## FireInside (Apr 11, 2013)

I can only imagine!


----------



## FireInside (Apr 11, 2013)

Track by track breakdown of the new album, Part 1:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST: Part One Of 'Infestissumam' Track-By-Track Breakdown (Video)

Edit: Kind of disappointing. I thought they would at least talk about a few songs. Not just Per Aspera Ad Inferi.


----------



## Necris (Apr 12, 2013)

The artwork done by Zbignew Bielak II for the album is absolutely fantastic. I may buy the LP just to have a copy of it.


----------



## JLP2005 (Apr 12, 2013)

Necris said:


> The artwork done by Zbignew Bielak II for the album is absolutely fantastic. I may buy the LP just to have a copy of it.



My vinyl copy should be coming to the record store, as well. YEAH BREH


----------



## FireInside (Apr 13, 2013)

Even GHOST Thinks "GHOST B.C." Is A Lame Name Change - Metal Injection | Latest News | Metal Injection

I agree.


----------



## DoomMantia (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked up the new album the other day; giving it a spin now.
Having not heard them before, it's pretty different to what I expected...
I dig the psychedelic vibes though, man.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm still mad my theory of who the members are got destroyed by the Decibel Tour. Great band though


----------



## ridner (Apr 15, 2013)

really enjoying the new album - cannot wait to snag the vinyl copy tomorrow!


----------



## Cnev (Apr 17, 2013)

For those of you who bought the physical copy- Is there any weight to these criticisms regarding the audio quality? I have read some reviews on Amazon stating that the engineering is atrocious, specifically the compression side of things. Just curious.


----------



## Joh (Apr 17, 2013)

Bought Opus Eponymous yesterday as was pleasantly surprised. You can tell that their live show is a one of a kind experience just from the music alone. Gonna grab the new album when I get a chance.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 18, 2013)

The second half of "Monstrance Clock" is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 18, 2013)

A little late to the party but I still prefer Opus to the new one, it's catchier.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 18, 2013)

Cnev said:


> For those of you who bought the physical copy- Is there any weight to these criticisms regarding the audio quality? I have read some reviews on Amazon stating that the engineering is atrocious, specifically the compression side of things. Just curious.



it is


----------



## jordanky (Apr 19, 2013)

I jammed it on my way to work this morning (our shop installed a PA system in a church sanctuary, how's that for preparation?) and got up to 'Body & Blood' which so far, I love everything! I haven't given it enough ear-time to pick a favorite but so far, I like it as much as Opus.


----------



## Joomis (Apr 19, 2013)

I quite enjoy the new disc and I thought the first one was good too


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Apr 19, 2013)

Just checked this band out. They seem really cool, and I like their sound. They are the good kind of gimmicky, as in they actually play their instruments super well and have a unique, not overplayed thing going on. Thanks OP for making me discover them!


----------



## Rojne (Apr 19, 2013)

Checked them out when the hype started a few years ago, didn't get into them!
Gave them a try again earlier today now that they've released a new album and
I absolutely love every single song on both CD's.. been blasting them on repeat all day!  

haha what the hell!


----------



## Northern (Apr 19, 2013)

I never really paid any attention to Ghost. Costumes and all that seemed tacky. Today I gave the new album a go, and my mind is blown. Every song on that record is perfection. The costumes and everything makes sense to me in a way after actually taking time to listen to them. This is a breath of fresh air I needed a lot.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 19, 2013)

Jazzamatazz said:


> I'm still mad my theory of who the members are got destroyed by the Decibel Tour. Great band though



the stuff is so easy to play I think it is very possible it isn't always the same guys up on stage. you could bring a talented player on and have them up and running in only a few weeks to play a tour or whatevr


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Apr 23, 2013)

sakeido said:


> the stuff is so easy to play I think it is very possible it isn't always the same guys up on stage. you could bring a talented player on and have them up and running in only a few weeks to play a tour or whatevr


 
Someone once made a strong argument (don't remember where), that Ghost was a revolving lineup.


----------



## DXL (Apr 23, 2013)

i actually just discovered these guys the other day and i fucking love them. they remind me of Woods of Ypres a bit


----------



## CM_X5 (Apr 23, 2013)

I got to see them on the tour with Mastodon and Opeth, didn't hear about them until I saw they were the opening band. I really liked what I heard but their live performance was unreal. After they left the stage they sold out of CD's and some of the t-shirts very quickly. Hopefully they come through here again to play some of the new stuff!


----------



## jwade (Apr 24, 2013)

Jazzamatazz said:


> Someone once made a strong argument (don't remember where), that Ghost was a revolving lineup.



That sounds about right. Watching the video from Coachella, it appears that one of the guitarists looks significantly taller than before. For a second, I wondered if it might've been Buckethead, as he was playing somewhat hunched over, yet still seemed to tower over Papa Emeritus II (who looked goddamned hilarious with sunglasses over his skull mask).


----------



## Cnev (Apr 24, 2013)

New album is just great. The surf vibe of Ghuleh/Zombie queen is just too good to turn off!


----------



## jordanky (Apr 25, 2013)

Scare your friends:


----------



## decypher (Apr 25, 2013)

Great album, I'm glad that they didn't play safe but really brought in some new elements to define their unique style. That and the new Warlord album made me very happy this month.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 26, 2013)

As much as I love the new album, I cant get into the song Idolatrine. 

Like chanting "suffer little children" Doesnt sit well with me for some reason. I feel like If i show this albums to others I should omit that tune. Which sucks cause the rest of that tune and the melody is amazing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 26, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Like chanting "suffer little children" Doesnt sit well with me for some reason. I feel like If i show this albums to others I should omit that tune. Which sucks cause the rest of that tune and the melody is amazing.



ENGLISH/GRAMMAR BOMB INCOMING.

"Suffer" only means "to suffer" when it's the verb paired with the _subject_ of the sentence and used as an intransitive verb (that is, a verb with no direct object, like "Sleep." You can't sleep something). For example, in "The dog suffered slowly before dying," "dog" is the subject, and "suffered" is the predicate. When used that way, it has the meaning you're thinking of: The dog was experiencing pain.

On the other hand, "Suffer" can also be used as a _transitive_ verb, meaning it takes a direct object (like "hit," you can hit something, but you can't sleep something). In that case, it means "to endure, undergo, experience or tolerate" something. Ex: "I will not suffer idiots in my classroom," which would mean "I will not tolerate idiots in my classroom." 

In the case of the lyric you quoted above, suffer is being used _transitively_, that is, _with_ an object: Children. You have the unspoken subject "You" or "one," since it's in the imperative/command form (Shut the door! Suffer little children!), the verb "suffer," and the direct object "little children." So it isn't telling people to cause little children to suffer, but rather to _tolerate_ or _endure_ them, or something along those lines.

Hope that made sense / cleared things up a bit. You can go ahead and listen to it guilty-conscience-free and around whomever you feel like.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 26, 2013)

> New album is just great. The surf vibe of Ghuleh/Zombie queen is just too good to turn off!


By far my fave track off Infestissumam! 

It's a killer record, not as immediately accessible as Opus Eponymous, but just as good. Other faves of mine include Secular Haze, Year Zero and Per Aspera Ad Inferim. 

I find the hype behind the band totally justified.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2013)

The first half of the album was great but it starts to drag imo. I really like the vibe of the first several songs, it's like if some pop geniuses decided to write black metal as played by blue oyster cult, or something. I hear their first album was better, I'll have to listen to it sometime.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 26, 2013)

They just announced an official Ghost line of dildos and buttplugs this afternoon. what the actual fuck.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ghost B.C. Release &#8220;Phallos Mortuus Ritual Box Set&#8221; Featuring Dildo and Butt Plug - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com

*Warning contains sex toys* NSFW haha but hilarious


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> They just announced an official Ghost line of dildos and buttplugs this afternoon. what the actual fuck.



highly appropriate for such a gimmicky band.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I may be purchasing my first butt plug.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 26, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Ghost B.C. Release Phallos Mortuus Ritual Box Set Featuring Dildo and Butt Plug - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com
> 
> *Warning contains sex toys* NSFW haha but hilarious



I just came here to post this. Too funny.


----------



## Necris (Apr 27, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ENGLISH/GRAMMAR BOMB INCOMING.
> 
> "Suffer" only means "to suffer" when it's the verb paired with the _subject_ of the sentence and used as an intransitive verb (that is, a verb with no direct object, like "Sleep." You can't sleep something). For example, in "The dog suffered slowly before dying," "dog" is the subject, and "suffered" is the predicate. When used that way, it has the meaning you're thinking of: The dog was experiencing pain.
> 
> ...


In this context "suffer" actually means permit or allow. 

It's a reference to Matthew 19:14 from the bible. "But Jesus said, Suffer little children, and forbid them not, to come unto me: for of such is the kingdom of heaven." 

Suffer little Children to come unto me.
Permit/Allow little children to come unto me, or in plain english, let the children come to me.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 27, 2013)

Listened to the new album from start to finish the other day. Really like it and will have to listen to it more, though so far I think I like Opus a bit more.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Apr 27, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ENGLISH/GRAMMAR BOMB INCOMING.
> 
> "Suffer" only means "to suffer" when it's the verb paired with the _subject_ of the sentence and used as an intransitive verb (that is, a verb with no direct object, like "Sleep." You can't sleep something). For example, in "The dog suffered slowly before dying," "dog" is the subject, and "suffered" is the predicate. When used that way, it has the meaning you're thinking of: The dog was experiencing pain.
> 
> ...



However, if we throw a comma in there shit gets real. 

"Suffer, little children" sounds more metal to me anyway


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 27, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Ghost B.C. Release Phallos Mortuus Ritual Box Set Featuring Dildo and Butt Plug - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com
> 
> *Warning contains sex toys* NSFW haha but hilarious



I was literally coming in here to post this. Ah well. 
So, who's up for having a satanic pope in your bum?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 27, 2013)

rjnix_0329 said:


> However, if we throw a comma in there shit gets real.
> 
> "Suffer, little children" sounds more metal to me anyway



Never underestimate the importance of commas! 
"Let's go eat, grandpa." "Let's go eat grandpa."

And regarding the Ghost dildo/butt plug set... They are really fucking their fans this time. 

Anyone?...


----------



## bulb (Apr 27, 2013)

I will agree this new album is not as instantly catchy as the first, but after a few spins, I have to say I think I actually like it better, and I love the first one.

This band just rules, cannot wait to see them live again. They played before us when we played Download and I didn't know a thing about them so I didn't even watch their set, then at Soundwave I saw their set but hadn't gotten into them, so now when I see them I will finally be able to appreciate it properly!!


----------



## FireInside (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Have heard that a lot. For me, the new album seems way catchier and has grabbed me a lot faster than the first one. I can't wait to see them live too!


----------



## Loomer (Apr 28, 2013)

The new does speak to me a little bit more. 

Also, the band has reminded me just how goddamned awesome Blue Oyster Cult are.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Volteau (Apr 29, 2013)

Bumpage for Ghost!


----------



## jwade (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm seeing them tomorrow night. Stoked!


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 30, 2013)

I honestly tried... I like their image/gimmick ([email protected] scooby-doo metal ...awesome) 
and honestly I should like their music, as per my usual tastes... but no matter how many times i tried, i just think "Man this is like Blue Oyster Cult, except not good..." 

I'll give the new album a shot. I heard one track, and immediately liked it more than anything on i heard before by them. Having spun it over 10 times, I'm completely writing the first album off.


----------



## jwade (May 1, 2013)

So Ghost is incredible live. Like, one of the tightest, most enjoyable shows I've been to in YEARS. Also, they are significantly heavier live compared to the studio recordings. It was really impressive.

The venue was fairly small (I believe capacity is something like 200-300 people), so they didn't have a full-fledged stage setup, but even still, very atmospheric and solemn. Incense burning, smoke machines going, great lighting. I loved it. We were quite close to the front of the stage, so I took a few pictures with my phone. Not the best pictures, but anyway:





















Killer show, definitely would go see them again, many times.

Oh, also, incredibly jealous of the gorgeous Gibson RDs they were playing. I was drooling.


----------



## FireInside (May 17, 2013)

New interview:

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - GHOST: New Video Interview Posted Online


----------



## ridner (May 17, 2013)

still bumming I was "forced" to miss them a couple wks ago. I hope they come back soon!


----------



## FireInside (Jul 4, 2013)

New video.


----------



## JayFraser (Jul 5, 2013)

Man, my love for Ghost is getting into almost fanboy levels now. Just everything I've heard is incredible, and there's just so much melody to their music.


----------



## brector (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know what it is, but they seem to make the best damn videos. I just hope I can see them live one day!

-Brian


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 8, 2013)

I know that I am in the minority here, but after listening to this band's albums and seeing them live, I just cannot get into their music. I don't know what it is, but it just isn't for me. Different strokes


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 8, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> I know that I am in the minority here, but after listening to this band's albums and seeing them live, I just cannot get into their music. I don't know what it is, but it just isn't for me. Different strokes



The more I try to listen to them and like them, the more and more I ....ing hate them 


Its just terrible music hiding behind a lame gimmick.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Jul 30, 2013)

I know I'm going to sound really hipsterish here especially since these guys have been on the prowl for like 3-4 years but I miss when they were scary to a degree. When I first heard and saw these guys play I admit I found their image and sound to be terrifying and very sinister to a degree (and I've been listening to shit like Watain and Portal for years). Their anonymity and vibe really gave them a good façade of dark and original worship. I remember in an interview with Mastodon's drummer he mentions how they just sort appeared out of thin air to play their set then disappeared, this gave them a really magical air in a way and I found it really cool, now we have Papa wearing sunglasses and taking off his hat and the band is releasing signature dildos. I guess the idea behind enjoying their newfound fame (which I am truly happy that they have achieved) is to look at them more as a gimmick rather than the evil band I used to see them as. Does anyone else agree or am I just being facetious?


----------



## Andrew Romanov (Jul 30, 2013)

I think they've never positioned themselves as an "evil" band. In fact their lyrics contains a good amount of jokes. It was quite obvious they are not really praying to satan and sacrifice kittens.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw them about 9 hours ago!

Was never a big fan of them, just went for Skeletonwitch, really.
But I enjoyed their set a lot, I can definitely see their appeal.


----------



## jwade (Jul 30, 2013)

Jazzamatazz said:


> I know I'm going to sound really hipsterish here especially since these guys have been on the prowl for like 3-4 years but I miss when they were scary to a degree. When I first heard and saw these guys play I admit I found their image and sound to be terrifying and very sinister to a degree (and I've been listening to shit like Watain and Portal for years). Their anonymity and vibe really gave them a good façade of dark and original worship. I remember in an interview with Mastodon's drummer he mentions how they just sort appeared out of thin air to play their set then disappeared, this gave them a really magical air in a way and I found it really cool, now we have Papa wearing sunglasses and taking off his hat and the band is releasing signature dildos. I guess the idea behind enjoying their newfound fame (which I am truly happy that they have achieved) is to look at them more as a gimmick rather than the evil band I used to see them as. Does anyone else agree or am I just being facetious?



They were always strictly a theatrical thing. It was always supposed to be a fun, tongue-in-cheek nod to blue oyster cult and such. It was never intended to be a legitimate 'evil band'. It's just image, and theater. They're just attaining a level of success allows them to do significantly more than they could at the very start. If things progress farther, I would expect a KISS level of craziness.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got this:




Picture discs are pretty freakin' rad.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm watching Ghost's concert right now in a cable TV transmission (their Rock in Rio concert) and most people here in Brazil are hating it. Damn, I hate this country 

People are so close minded it hurts.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just watched the live stream from Rock in Rio. Now I really want a Gibson RD.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 19, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Just watched the live stream from Rock in Rio. Now I really want a Gibson RD.



They are gorgeous, aren't they?


----------



## wankerness (Sep 20, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> I'm watching Ghost's concert right now in a cable TV transmission (their Rock in Rio concert) and most people here in Brazil are hating it. Damn, I hate this country
> 
> People are so close minded it hurts.



To be fair, I think most people in most countries would hate them. Despite the catchy melodies they're not exactly mainstream material


----------



## Nick6505djent (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going to see them with Avenged Sevenfold and Deftones in October. When I first heard them I was scared shitless lol. I could listen to Behemoth or any black metal band there is and be like nottt a problem. These dude however have a melodic hypnotizing sound which is really good. I'm just not into the whole theme. Metal vocals are just as evil, if not worse, but the fact that they sing the satanic lyrics in an almost upbeat happy tone, is creepy on a whole new level. It's sort of hypocritical of me but if the lyrics weren't about satan and if they didn't base themselves off of that, I'd be way into them.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 22, 2013)

So I decided to give Ghost another chance and looked up some of their stuff on youtube, and I couldn't shake the feeling that I've heard this before, then it hit me.

Ghost:

Dog Fashion Disco:

Is this just a coincidence? Now, being influenced by Dog fashion disco is never a bad thing in my book, but this is a bit too much similarity for me!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 22, 2013)

Seems like they're going for a club tour later this year. Would be interesting to see them. Too bad I wasn't too fond of the second album and I have already seen them once.


----------



## brector (Sep 23, 2013)

I am taking the girlfriend to see them in October, didn't think I would get a chance to see them headlining!

-Brian


----------



## Cnev (Sep 26, 2013)

Unjustly-Labeled said:


> So I decided to give Ghost another chance and looked up some of their stuff on youtube, and I couldn't shake the feeling that I've heard this before, then it hit me.
> 
> 
> Is this just a coincidence? Now, being influenced by Dog fashion disco is never a bad thing in my book, but this is a bit too much similarity for me!



I think you're kind of reaching there.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 26, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Just watched the live stream from Rock in Rio. Now I really want a Gibson RD.



I am gassing hard for one too!


----------



## JD27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Cnev said:


> I think you're kind of reaching there.



Yeah I don't hear it either. They are just a progression of Subvision (which I love). Tobias even uses "Secular Haze" in the lyrics of this one. 




The whole thing, the look, the lyrics are just part of the show. I dig it, I like that they mix the lyrical content and image with the sometimes upbeat music. It's unsettling to some people.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 27, 2013)

FireInside said:


> I am gassing hard for one too!



I lucked out and found one at GC yesterday, it's a newer RD Standard 2009-11 in Ebony. I waited and it dropped from $1199 - $899 with case. I just missed out on the Silverburst from 2007 earlier in the week for about the same price.


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Sep 27, 2013)

Cnev said:


> I think you're kind of reaching there.



Yeah, I guess I kinda am. I really want to like this band, but for some reason I just can't.  I dunno what it is, but both times I've tried to get into them I just remember how much I like some other band and listen to them instead...


----------



## FireInside (Sep 27, 2013)

JD27 said:


> I lucked out and found one at GC yesterday, it's a newer RD Standard 2009-11 in Ebony. I waited and it dropped from $1199 - $899 with case. I just missed out on the Silverburst from 2007 earlier in the week for about the same price.



Nice! I expect to see a NGD with lots of pics soon!


----------



## JD27 (Sep 27, 2013)

FireInside said:


> Nice! I expect to see a NGD with lots of pics soon!



Definitely, should be here tomorrow. I need to stop buying guitars, couldn't let this one escape though


----------



## DXL (Sep 30, 2013)

one thing that i think is really cool is how big Ghost has gotten recently and that their identities are still anonymous


----------



## Cnev (Sep 30, 2013)

JD27 said:


> Yeah I don't hear it either. They are just a progression of Subvision (which I love). Tobias even uses "Secular Haze" in the lyrics of this one.
> 
> 
> The whole thing, the look, the lyrics are just part of the show. I dig it, I like that they mix the lyrical content and image with the sometimes upbeat music. It's unsettling to some people.



Ha, neat! Thanks for showing me them!

I guess for me, as a dude who grew up in the 80's and early 90's, there is a certain love I have for Ghost's playful satanic vibe which is probably my favorite cinematic theme to come from that period. Autumn as a kid held some of the greatest moments of my life. As soon as the temperature started dropping, my friends and I knew it was time for copious amounts of Cannibal Corpse, cheesy 80's horror flicks and late night hikes through the woods, willfully scarring the crap out of ourselves with our greatly overdeveloped imaginations.

With Ghost, they kind of take me back and make me feel that odd childhood liberation again while also creating some music that I personally find very enjoyable.


----------



## brector (Oct 11, 2013)

New track from their upcoming EP!



-Brian


----------



## JD27 (Oct 11, 2013)

brector said:


> New track from their upcoming EP!
> 
> 
> 
> -Brian




I love when they cover songs. They have the ability to make them their own, by changing the mood of the song. Like on this one, "If you have ghosts, then you have everything." Also, with the "Waiting for the Night" cover they did on this EP, "There is a star in the sky, guiding my way with its light and in the glow of the moon, know my deliverance will come soon". When he sings that, it seems to take on a different meaning.


----------



## jay moth (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to hear "Crucified", originally by Army of Lovers, I've always thought, that this song is a must for Ghost, when it comes to covers, as amount of WTF factor is quite similar in both bands. And they're both Swedish, there's something in the air up in the north I guess.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 12, 2013)

There's a stream of the new E.P. and a small rundown of the tracks by the band here The Quietus | News | TRACK-BY-TRACK: Ghost B.C.'s New EP

I haven't listened to the band much but I finally saw them live last night supporting Alice in Chains and was blown away cause both visually and sonically they're such a unique prospect and a breath of fresh air to me.

Some of their material reminded me of the Doors, Blue Oyster Cult early Alice Cooper and even Opeth's recent stuff but what's great is that even though their music references the past it's not some lazy retro ripoff.
Weird thing is that the more I listened the more they reminded me of Rammstein due to the fact that they're tagged as a rock/metal band but the core of the music is rooted in melody and classic pop song structure which is a very bold move in my book and one worthy of respect.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 12, 2013)

Waiting for the night is SO AMAZING!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 12, 2013)

All I've heard on the internet is how gimmicky this band is, but I listened to their blue album and really dug it.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 12, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> All I've heard on the internet is how gimmicky this band is, but I listened to their blue album and really dug it.



Nothing wrong with that as long as it sounds good and is fun.






He isn't really an undead pope! How lame!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the gimmick if the music didn't annoy the hell out of me  

But to each their own


----------



## JD27 (Feb 12, 2014)

New Ghost live Studio performances. 







I can't figure out what model RDs they have. My Standard Reissue and my Silverburst do not have neck binding, so they can't be from those lines. The old Artist and Custom Artist have active electronics which are not present on theirs. The original RD Standard had 2 volume, 2 tone, and a toggle. Theirs are in the new reissue configuration, 2 volume, 1 tone, and a toggle. I wonder if Gibson made these for them?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the Ghouls explains their RD's in this interview.


----------



## ridner (Feb 12, 2014)

if you have Ghost you have everything


----------



## JD27 (Feb 12, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> One of the Ghouls explains their RD's in this interview.



Apparently my RD knowledge is strong. Cool that they are using coil-taps and I didn't know they used Duncans, wonder which models. I like the Burst Bucker Pro's and Dirty Fingers in mine, so never bothered changing them. That neck looks beefier than 60's though, the reissues are all 50's necks.


----------



## jwade (Feb 13, 2014)

Would that maybe be a JB/59 set? it'd make sense for the overall range they need to cover live.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 13, 2014)

...I can't delete this post why?


----------



## JD27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Saw these today.


----------



## ferret (Jun 12, 2014)

Those were quite enjoyable.

Absolutely loved these guys when I saw them back in October. Spot on.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 13, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Saw these today.





Did you see them live in Silver Spring a few weeks ago?


----------



## JD27 (Jun 13, 2014)

BaptizedBurning said:


> Did you see them live in Silver Spring a few weeks ago?



Nope, couldn't make it. I have yet to see them live, I end up missing them whenever they are in town.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Jun 13, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Nope, couldn't make it. I have yet to see them live, I end up missing them whenever they are in town.



It seems like they pass through MD/DC on every US tour, so hopefully they'll be back again next year.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 13, 2014)

BaptizedBurning said:


> It seems like they pass through MD/DC on every US tour, so hopefully they'll be back again next year.



Oh yeah, they have stopped through plenty, I just keep missing the shows.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 15, 2015)

New Ghost album in the works and Papa Emeritus III. He's supposed to be the 3 month younger brother of II, and a dancer???

GHOST Promise "Darker" New Album, Reveal Papa Emeritus III Will Be Crowned by June - Metal Injection


----------



## vilk (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 16, 2015)

This makes me happy inside.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Apr 16, 2015)

This is...the best news ever


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 18, 2015)

3 months younger brother...I wanna know his mum


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 18, 2015)

Perhaps a shared father would be a more realistic possibility? Infidelity/out of wedlock relations seems like something right up Ghost's alley.


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 11, 2015)

And The Title of the Next GHOST Record Is

"Meliora" is the name of the upcoming album. New single on the horizon, as well as crowning the new Papa


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2015)

Listen To Ghost "Cirice" - Children of Ghost

Loving the song, but Christ those drums are loud.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 31, 2015)

Not very fond of the intro as it drags a bit, but the song is good and the guitars have the right heavyness this time


----------



## isispelican (May 31, 2015)

SOOOO GOOD!! Getting really hyped for the album!


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 31, 2015)

Oh yes. If this is the new Ghost I love it even more than the last album.


----------



## Negav (May 31, 2015)

Wow, this is surprisingly good! Gonna look forward for the album.


----------



## russmuller (May 31, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the fat, souped-up vintage tone they've got.

Great melodies and arrangement as always. This is what happens when you get great musicians who are committed to doing what's right for the song. They have a vision and an atmosphere, and all their parts are written to support that goal.

I can't wait for this record to drop. I'm sure there will be a lot of great songs worth getting stuck in your head.


----------



## ferret (May 31, 2015)

Love it! Can't wait for the rest. Saw them a couple years ago and it was great.


----------



## JD27 (May 31, 2015)

Damn, the guitars sound awesome!


----------



## technomancer (May 31, 2015)

That sounds fantastic


----------



## oompa (May 31, 2015)

Sounds good, typical Ghost, which is, good! Looking forward to this album!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 31, 2015)

This makes me moist. Super excited to hear more, and it's definitely going to be a purchase from me. They seem to be evolving in a good direction. It's different, but not radically so. They still definitely sound like Ghost, which is a good thing indeed.


----------



## Triple-J (May 31, 2015)

I like the guitar sound and love the mix as it's not in your face and you can hear some space in there, the verses instantly reminded me of recent Alice in Chains though which is a good thing in my book but feels a little weird.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 31, 2015)

Really cool song, I like their sound. It's been a while that I didn't listen to some Ghost, gonna fix that right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh, also in case you guys missed it... There was another small teaser at the end of this video. 



Definitely sounds like a heavier progression of the first album.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 1, 2015)

Honestly, I've never been much of a fan of these guys. I liked "Elizabeth" and that was about it. But this new one jams like a mofo. It really has the catchiness that my friends who are into them always talk about. I'm definitely interested to hear what else they have coming up on this album.


----------



## twizza (Jun 2, 2015)

The ridiculous hype this band garners is hardly commensurate to what they offer. I guess one man's gimmick of contrivance is anothers genius marketing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2015)

twizza said:


> The ridiculous hype this band garners is hardly commensurate to what they offer. I guess one man's gimmick of contrivance is anothers genius marketing.



Or maybe it's refreshing to hear catchy, straightfoward hard rock like this for once. Maybe their music is actually good, but not your taste.


----------



## twizza (Jun 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or maybe it's refreshing to hear catchy, straightfoward hard rock like this for once. Maybe their music is actually good, but not your taste.



de gustibus non est disputandum, eh?

I like plenty of straightforward hard rock and my tastes are all over the map. And I certainly don't think they suck. NOR AM I HATING ON ANYONE FOR LIKING IT. (I like Nightwish for fracks sake) My annoyance stems from the amount of hype and pub they get, the contrived nature of it, and the lemmingdom that follows. (I can't be the only one who's noticed this?) I mean there's certainly not a dearth of catchy straightforward hard rock out there to choose from...


----------



## DXL (Jun 2, 2015)

twizza said:


> de gustibus non est disputandum, eh?
> 
> I like plenty of straightforward hard rock and my tastes are all over the map. And I certainly don't think they suck. NOR AM I HATING ON ANYONE FOR LIKING IT. (I like Nightwish for fracks sake) My annoyance stems from the amount of hype and pub they get, the contrived nature of it, and the lemmingdom that follows. (I can't be the only one who's noticed this?) I mean there's certainly not a dearth of catchy straightforward hard rock out there to choose from...



I guess it's just the mix of everything.
-Straightforward rock
-Catchy and addicting as hell
-Powerful atmosphere
-Cheesy satanic lyrics outside of black metal
-Church organs 

That being said Ghost has become one of my favorite "modern" bands as they're just so refreshing. They're not trying anything new, but instead just taking a bunch of old ideas and splashing them around. I was actually really glad when I saw how popular they were starting to get.


----------



## twizza (Jun 2, 2015)

DXL said:


> I guess it's just the mix of everything.
> -Straightforward rock
> -Powerful atmosphere
> -Cheesy satanic lyrics outside of black metal
> -Church organs




Yeah you know I'll probably end up with these guys in heavy rotation (whether bits or vinyl) in a few months time.

Did someone say cheesy satanic lyrics outside of black metal?


----------



## Necris (Jun 2, 2015)

The song is good. I tend to get tired of these guys pretty quickly but may pick up the album just to see what artwork Zbigniew Bielak creates for it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2015)

DXL said:


> I guess it's just the mix of everything.
> -Straightforward rock
> -Catchy and addicting as hell
> -Powerful atmosphere
> ...



This, one thousand times.
They're a bunch of people good enough to put stuff that you would hear from Beatles or surf rock in their songs and still sound metal.
Without going into prog territory, you can still listen to very nice chord progressions and modulations that you rarely find in straightforward music.
Their music has quality from a composing view point.
They really know what they're doing and they're very good at it.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jun 2, 2015)

twizza said:


> de gustibus non est disputandum, eh?
> 
> I like plenty of straightforward hard rock and my tastes are all over the map. And I certainly don't think they suck. NOR AM I HATING ON ANYONE FOR LIKING IT. (I like Nightwish for fracks sake) My annoyance stems from the amount of hype and pub they get, the contrived nature of it, and the lemmingdom that follows. (I can't be the only one who's noticed this?) I mean there's certainly not a dearth of catchy straightforward hard rock out there to choose from...



No I noticed it Too. their image is in fact gimmicky as heck. But what it boils down to is the reason they have been overhyped is because Metallica said that they like them. So soon many more people were willing to give it a listen.

But I do have to say, while I don't have any of their albums, I do like the songs that I heard and I may in fact consider buying their albums. They are a very good band that has very good material.

But yes I think they are a tad bigger than they should be (thanks to a big theatrical stage presence, image, and a huge "plug" from Metallica).


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 2, 2015)

This song is great. It's simple, but the atmosphere is just something that I think a lot of music these days just doesn't quite get. (There's plenty of music without the atmosphere that still rocks though, don't get me wrong)

Love me some Ghost! \m/


----------



## lemeker (Jun 2, 2015)

It's catchy. Pretty good tune. 

Thing that gets me is you see them, and you'd think they would come out blasting a full on assault. The music just seems too happy for the image.....messes with my head. I'm not the hugest fan, but they are a good band nonetheless.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 2, 2015)

I like the whole stage show that goes with them in addition to the music. I like horror movies and skulls, so what's not to like about an undead Pope? What's wrong with a show to go along with the music? It's the same reason I need to see Iron Maiden every time they come within driving distance. I want to a giant Eddie on the stage while I am being serenaded by some good tunes!


----------



## DXL (Jun 2, 2015)

lemeker said:


> It's catchy. Pretty good tune.
> 
> Thing that gets me is you see them, and you'd think they would come out blasting a full on assault. The music just seems too happy for the image.....messes with my head. I'm not the hugest fan, but they are a good band nonetheless.



That's what makes it so refreshing. Back in the 60's The Beatles were considered the devil's music. Just because what is "satanic" now is usually extremely aggressive and assaulting doesn't mean they can't play on the old idea.


----------



## vilk (Jun 2, 2015)

Does gimmick usually refer mostly to stage show? Like how they dress up and stuff? Because I liked this band before I knew that they did that, and actually when I found out about the whole makeup and masks thing I remember feeling kinda disappointed. In my mind I thought of them as NOT looking evil but looking normal, playing some "normal" rock and roll music that's lyrically super duper evil, and that's what made it fun. But I guess I've grown used to their whole gimmick because now I kinda like it I guess.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 2, 2015)

Dig the new song. I really like the heaviness they are bringing to the production.


----------



## lemeker (Jun 2, 2015)

DXL said:


> That's what makes it so refreshing. Back in the 60's The Beatles were considered the devil's music. Just because what is "satanic" now is usually extremely aggressive and assaulting doesn't mean they can't play on the old idea.




I agree 100%. Don't get me wrong, I like what they are doing. It's a really cool concept. I also like the fact it isn't extremely aggressive musically, but lyrically dark. I saw pictures before I heard them, and let's just say what I heard wasn't what I was expecting. Took me a little by surprise. 

I'm going to check this out like I have the others.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 2, 2015)

Ghost are so good, can't wait for more!


----------



## Erockomania (Jun 3, 2015)

Great song. Cool production... old school approach. Great composition. Loved it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 3, 2015)

Video: Ghost Performs New Songs At Swedish &#39;Warm Up&#39; Concert - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow!! I'm not a fan of these guys at all but that is great song. Might have to get the new album.


----------



## Bforber (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually really liking this despite not getting into their other stuff nearly as much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2015)

Music videos have been pretty good lately.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2015)

Just saw the music video today and I'm stoked beyond words. The new Papa Emeritus is very talented and I like his lyrical style. Older stuff like Con Clavi, Con Dio is awesome too, but I like how this new Emeritus takes normally innocent sounding lyrics with fantastic singing and uses it to contrast with the heavy, vintage metal riffs. 

Yeah, I really need to do a cover of this song sometime soon.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 8, 2015)

Not enough Gibson RD. 0/10. 

taco... you do know it's the same guy, right?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 8, 2015)

So he just ditched the mask? Who was the guy they interviewed for the last album then.. did they bring in an old guy just for interviews? I remember once he played a show where he was wearing a weird face-mask-thing, but then I saw other ones where I could swear it was just his face.

Awesome vid and great tune tho. Gets jammed in my head but good


----------



## JD27 (Jun 8, 2015)

Disturbing lack of RDs. And I did learn this one the other day... and played on my Black RD!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

Papa wears a really spiffy mask that's form fitting, like this one: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXmxk8ykUdM

It lets you emote/talk/whatever, but look entirely different. Super cool, imo. As I understand it, papa has been the same guy throughout. He's also apparently, if commenters on youtube can be trusted, the ghoul that does a lot of the interviews.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 8, 2015)

sakeido said:


> So he just ditched the mask? Who was the guy they interviewed for the last album then.. did they bring in an old guy just for interviews? I remember once he played a show where he was wearing a weird face-mask-thing, but then I saw other ones where I could swear it was just his face.
> 
> Awesome vid and great tune tho. Gets jammed in my head but good



The renaming is just something they do for theatrics each album. Tobias Forge is Papa Emeritus I, II, III. The old guy you saw in videos and interviews is him in an old guy mask.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 8, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Papa wears a really spiffy mask that's form fitting, like this one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXmxk8ykUdM
> 
> It lets you emote/talk/whatever, but look entirely different. Super cool, imo. As I understand it, papa has been the same guy throughout. He's also apparently, if commenters on youtube can be trusted, the ghoul that does a lot of the interviews.



Yup, I think he may have also done the videos where showed some of their riffs.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 8, 2015)

Prosthetics.

See how big his head is and how... plasticy it looks here

You can see the ear-holes in this one with the facepaint, also the pores in the mask on the chin

Here's the first incarnation - pretty clearly a mask, given how high up that collar is

It's all but confirmed that it's Tobias Forge under the mask. I think the whole thing is hilarious tbh 


Lol super ninja'd


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 8, 2015)

The theatrics is what drew me to ghost to begin with. The delightful tunage kept me around. I like when bands do more than just show up and play their tunes. It's a whole new thing when they put on a great show as well, and it's even more fun when there's a bit of lore/back story for things. Theatrical stuff like Mushroomhead, Slipknot and Gwar, are fun to watch. Things like Ghost and Gorillaz are fun to dig into a little bit more than just the music. (not that I was ever a huge Gorillaz fan, but it was a great idea.)


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 8, 2015)

I love everything about these guys. The videos "Live at Music Feeds Studio" are pretty funny if you haven't seen them. They show the "without makeup" papa mask and personality.

Edit* 

Here is one of them:


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 8, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> The theatrics is what drew me to ghost to begin with. The delightful tunage kept me around. I like when bands do more than just show up and play their tunes. It's a whole new thing when they put on a great show as well, and it's even more fun when there's a bit of lore/back story for things. Theatrical stuff like Mushroomhead, Slipknot and Gwar, are fun to watch. Things like Ghost and Gorillaz are fun to dig into a little bit more than just the music. (not that I was ever a huge Gorillaz fan, but it was a great idea.)



This. And I admit, they got me good. I thought Tobias was the first two Papa Emeritus, but that they actually got a new singer this time around. I'm obviously more gullible than I should be. 

At any rate, I really like this song and I'm actually pretty hyped for the new album now. I love the ending of the music video as well; reminds me a lot of Carrie.


----------



## brector (Jun 8, 2015)

I noticed the bass player wasn't using a pick like he normally does.

And I miss the RD's as well

-Brian


----------



## stevexc (Jun 8, 2015)

brector said:


> I noticed the bass player wasn't using a pick like he normally does.
> 
> And I miss the RD's as well
> 
> -Brian



I'm about 99% sure the entire band in the video was kids in costume. Papa was for sure.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 8, 2015)

stevexc said:


> I'm about 99% sure the entire band in the video was kids in costume. Papa was for sure.



Yes definitely all kids. This video is awesome.


----------



## brector (Jun 9, 2015)

Pre-orders are live, along with tour dates!

Untitled Document

-Brian


----------



## brector (Jun 9, 2015)

stevexc said:


> I'm about 99% sure the entire band in the video was kids in costume. Papa was for sure.



D'oh!!

-Brian


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 9, 2015)

Definitely like this song. Like mentioned before, I saw them before I heard them a year or two ago, and thought they would be super heavy. Along the lines of behemoth or something, but I was completely shocked when I first heard them. Waiting for this album


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm honestly a bit scared at how smitten I am by this new song. I literally cannot stop playing it. I've also gone ahead and given their other albums some more needed play time.


----------



## DXL (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like Ghost are embracing their inner Dio


----------



## JD27 (Jun 9, 2015)

The Rhythm Ghoul appears to be playing a vintage sunburst RD Artist.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2015)

Just for fun, I did a quick cover of Con Clavi Con Dio. Because wtf not?  


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shadowraithmetal/ghost-conclavicondio-cover[/SC]


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 11, 2015)

These guys definitely make me want an RD. Kind of ghostly looking shape even.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 13, 2015)

DXL said:


> Sounds like Ghost are embracing their inner Dio




Amazing song, performance and sound quality! I really need to see them live again!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 13, 2015)

They sure do get their stuff right when they play it live. They seem a bit more mobile than they used to be, too. Perhaps the lack of cassocks is to blame? The more I hear, the more excited I get.


----------



## DXL (Jun 13, 2015)

isispelican said:


> Amazing song, performance and sound quality! I really need to see them live again!



I wasn't too crazy about the chorus, but the rest was fantastic.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 14, 2015)

That Year Zero song was pretty cool, I like the influence from italian 80s horror movie soundtracks in the chorus. Sounds like something from The Beyond.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 15, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> Definitely like this song. Like mentioned before, I saw them before I heard them a year or two ago, and thought they would be super heavy. Along the lines of behemoth or something, but I was completely shocked when I first heard them. Waiting for this album



When I first say them I thought it was something along the lines of Skeletonwhitch. Then I listened to the music and I was so shocked.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 15, 2015)

I found the new video hilarious. Extremely well done and catchy ass song too. I love this band.


----------



## fogcutter (Jun 15, 2015)

I think everyone has a moral obligation to pay full price for the full-length Meliora album when it is released. Everyone knows nowadays that metal (and related hard music genres) top the mainstream sales charts, because people like us actually _buy music_, and it always freaks out the "square community*."

The mainstream news reports about Ghost topping the album sales charts would be just ... beyond delicious to see. Plus, that song is rad! 






_* Lebowksi, Jeffrey. _


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2015)

Another new track and it is awesome.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 17, 2015)

Am I actually in the Ghost thread this time?

If I am, that bass tone is tight.

If I'm not...


----------



## DXL (Jul 17, 2015)

The stuff on the new album is awesome but it almost seems like they're dropping that psychedelia they had on their first two albums and now are leaning towards a darker, more King Diamond-esque sound


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 17, 2015)

So...who do you think the members are?
I found that some guitar work and ideas could come from Esa Holopainen from Amorphis (who is Finnish though)


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jul 17, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> So...who do you think the members are?
> I found that some guitar work and ideas could come from Esa Holopainen from Amorphis (who is Finnish though)



No he is not a member.

A little googling will give you those answers. 

They often switch outfits for interviews to cause confusion.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> So...who do you think the members are?
> I found that some guitar work and ideas could come from Esa Holopainen from Amorphis (who is Finnish though)



Have you ever listened to Subvision or Magna Carta Cartel? It's likely a mix of the musicians in those bands. Martin Persner played in both bands with Tobias Forge. Tobias Forge also plays guitar as he did in Repugnant as well and likely writes a lot of the music.


----------



## DXL (Jul 17, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> So...who do you think the members are?
> I found that some guitar work and ideas could come from Esa Holopainen from Amorphis (who is Finnish though)



Tobias Forge is definitely Papa Emeritus. He has credits as a writer for the band, Nergal posted the picture of the two of them saying "If you have ghosts you have everything" (as a reference to the cover Ghost did), and Papa and Tobias sound exactly the same.

Go to 2:50


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty sure Tobias did videos showing some of the ghost guitar riffs dressed as alpha.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 19, 2015)

Really digging the new songs so far. I liked the softer direction they went with on their previous album, but these new riffs are more 666.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Tobias was a given, but the others I'm still puzzled.
Must listen to Subvision and Magna Carta Cartel


----------



## JD27 (Aug 7, 2015)

Love the guitar sound on these songs.


----------



## BlackMesa (Aug 8, 2015)

Majesty is ....ing awesome. That middle part that's dark and heavy and sounds alot like Alice in Chains got me big time. Not a fan of this group till hearing the songs off this new album. Will be getting it for sure.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 8, 2015)

Absolution blew my socks off


----------



## JD27 (Aug 17, 2015)

Behold in all its glory, the full album stream.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 17, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Behold in all its glory, the full album stream.




Awesome, thanks! I'm still gonna hold off listening to it, I preordered the album and I want that to be my first listen. But this is pretty damn tempting. Oh well, there's gonna be a whole lot of waiting by the mailbox in my future.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 17, 2015)

This meeting can't end soon enough... the first 4 minutes I had time to listen to are solid!

EDIT: WELP that's in my Top 5 of 2015.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 17, 2015)

Need to listen again, the 4 songs they released seemed to be the best ones.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 17, 2015)

35 Minutes in and I'm really digging it as a whole. Certainly a departure from their past two albums, but it's all great stuff in my opinion. Can't wait to get the disc so I can rock out to it on the way to work.

edit: Final track is fantastic. Great album closer.


----------



## TerminalFunction (Aug 17, 2015)

Listening to Meliora for the second time now. It's so insanely good! I can't believe believe how much prog rock/metal I hear on this album. I'm hearing Dream Theater, mixed with ABBA, Scorpions etc etc. A very anticipated release for me, and I'm quite satisfied so far! Wow!


----------



## stevexc (Aug 17, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Need to listen again, the 4 songs they released seemed to be the best ones.



I was thinking that at first, but then I realized I've had the past month or so to let those four tracks really sink in. He Is, Mummy Dust, and Deus In Absentia are really solid tracks too.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 17, 2015)

Just finished my first listen and it's great, loving the chorus in Absolution!


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 18, 2015)

The intro to Absolution is freakin' awesome!


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 18, 2015)

Album of the year for me


----------



## JD27 (Aug 18, 2015)

stevexc said:


> I was thinking that at first, but then I realized I've had the past month or so to let those four tracks really sink in. He Is, Mummy Dust, and Deus In Absentia are really solid tracks too.



After a few listens, it is fitting together nicely.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 18, 2015)

I must say that I'm overall a bit disappointed.
I prefer Infestissuman.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 19, 2015)

Papa rocks out on the Kazoo.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## JD27 (Aug 20, 2015)

Stealth7 said:


>




These dudes are trolling everyone, it's all a big joke to them! "I just might have overestimated my kazoo skills... I know how to do a lot of things, but not play the kazoo." - Papa Emeritus III


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2015)

Gotta love that "recovery" at 6:34.


----------



## Antiproduct (Aug 21, 2015)

Listening to the vinyl right now and I love most songs of it, mummy dust is a bit off in my opinion.

But the vinyl itself is really nice! Nice cover artwork, nice sleeve artwork and it comes with a with a little book that shows some evil painting for every song.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Frostod said:


> Listening to the vinyl right now and I love most songs of it, mummy dust is a bit off in my opinion.
> 
> But the vinyl itself is really nice! Nice cover artwork, nice sleeve artwork and it comes with a with a little book that shows some evil painting for every song.



That's the one I'm waiting on. Came with a t-shirt too, correct?


----------



## Antiproduct (Aug 21, 2015)

Na, Amazon Germany had it without a shirt but I guess the Vinyl is the same


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 22, 2015)

Frostod said:


> Na, Amazon Germany had it without a shirt but I guess the Vinyl is the same



I hope my version comes with the booklet. When Infestissumam was coming out, my friend ordered his copy of the vinyl release direct from the band site, and it came with an awesome art booklet. I ordered mine from Amazon and got none of that (not to mention a pretty warped record from being packed too tight, still plays fine though) 

Man I can not wait to have this album in hand!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably my favorite album of the year


----------



## big_aug (Aug 23, 2015)

It's not bad by any means. I enjoyed listening to it. I just don't get it though I guess. It wasn't anything all that great. I mean, there aren't really all that many really cool riffs or anything. The album art is cool though. 

This was described as metal. I don't think I'd say it's metal at all if I heard it without reading about it before hand. Not that it's a bad thing at all.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't understand this band's music proposal nor the hype they provoke no matter how much I listen to it. Am I too old?


----------



## Sofos (Aug 23, 2015)

chopeth said:


> I don't understand this band's music proposal nor the hype they provoke no matter how much I listen to it. Am I too old?



I don't think so. I'm 22 and I've been sitting here for like 4 years now like


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 23, 2015)

chopeth said:


> I don't understand this band's music proposal nor the hype they provoke no matter how much I listen to it. Am I too old?



You've tried it and didn't like it. No shame in that. No sense in clinging on to the notion that you're "just missing something." Tons of other music out there to listen to that you do like to worry about why you don't like this one band.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 24, 2015)

Señor Voorhees;4429732 said:


> You've tried it and didn't like it. No shame in that. No sense in clinging on to the notion that you're "just missing something." Tons of other music out there to listen to that you do like to worry about why you don't like this one band.



No worries, I listen to hundreds of bands and I'm happy with the sometimes overwhelming amount of music I reach, but I just wanted to understand what is the big thing with these Ghosts, I see threads in this forum of very talented and original musicians and bands that go virtually unnoticed or get little attention and I was wondering about this big thread.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 24, 2015)

Its one of those "right place right time" kind of things. Its a matter of having the right person hear your stuff. 

Ghost are unique. They have the benefit of their gimmick to draw people in, but their music is legitimately enjoyable. They were lucky enough to have the right people see them and latch on. It's not that they're undeserving, it just seems weird to someone like you who just doesn't like it and is aware of other guys you feel are deserving of acknowledgement. I think its worth keeping in mind that people like Keith Merrow and Misha Mansoor are examples of people who not terribly long ago were unknown bedroom musicians who gained recognition. Its also worth acknowledging that "technically proficient" isn't required to be enjoyable. Some times simpler, slower, and softer music is just enjoyable.

Edit: woops, I clicked post by accident. Ill leave it at this. 

It does suck that some people who are great at what they do go unnoticed, but it just can't be helped in this industry. Doesn't make it wrong to appreciate simpler bands like ghost. It is good, though, to support those unknown artists. Give them what money you can and spread their name. Maybe some day the right person will see them!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 24, 2015)

Music is not a competition. It is more like a lottery. No use wasting your time wondering why certain bands "make it". 

As far as why I like them...Ghost are unique, write super catchy songs, and have a vibe that reminds me of music I grew up listening to. The lyrics are very clever and often really funny. I think what it comes down to is just that they are very entertaining to me. Which is pretty much what music is for. 

If they don't entertain you then move on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 24, 2015)

chopeth said:


> No worries, I listen to hundreds of bands and I'm happy with the sometimes overwhelming amount of music I reach, but I just wanted to understand what is the big thing with these Ghosts, I see threads in this forum of very talented and original musicians and bands that go virtually unnoticed or get little attention and I was wondering about this big thread.



Talent on it's own rarely sales.

Good music or a gimmick does. Ghost does both.


----------



## djyngwie (Aug 27, 2015)

The more I listen to the new album, the more I love it! So good.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 27, 2015)

totally digging the new album, its fantastic. 
I still prefer Opus, mostly for all the huge riffs and the fact that i think everything about this band benefits from the cheap and dated-sounding production that album had!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Aug 27, 2015)

I greatly prefer the new album to anything else I've heard from them. Opus wore incredibly thin after the first few listens (Aside from Ritual. That song is still catchy as ....), the one after that I heard a song or two and couldn't stand it. I think the new album's extra keyboard emphasis and somewhat more "modern" production adds just the right amount of theatrics to their sound...and the vocals are actually improving a bit (Still painfully bland at times, but at least there's some dynamics to them this time)


----------



## ferret (Aug 27, 2015)

My neighbor, a Southern Baptist, blocked me on Facebook for sharing this album from Spotify.

I'm beside myself with tears of laughter.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 27, 2015)

Mummy Dust is a sick track!


----------



## drgamble (Aug 27, 2015)

I didn't get the whole Ghost thing at first either when I first listened to it, watched the videos, but I have to say they have definitely grown on me. They sound classic even though they are a new band. They first gigging band I was in back in 1994 was a death metal band, but I have to say that it is kind of refreshing to have a band that isn't pop that has clean vocals that aren't autotuned to hell and over the top. The Ghost vocals are very singable and as far as the musicians it is obvious that they are top notch, but they don't have to show off all of the time. They seem to focus on songwriting, which I really think has been shoved to the side with metal for a long time in lieu of technical demonstration. Anyway, they have grown on me and I would love to see them live. I have a feeling that they sound just like the record.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 28, 2015)

"Meliora" is a great album. 4/5 for me.

It is a solid mix of hard rock and gothic atmospheres, the production is spot on and really helps appreciating the excellent skills of the band.
Overall it is my favourite album by Ghost, however I can't find any memorable song ("Spirit" is admittedly great). "Infestissumam" had some highs ("Monstrance Clock" has become one of my favourite song of all times) that the band didn't achieve this time.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks to the band streaming the whole album online, I got to check this one out. Absolution was probably my favorite track here along with Cirice. I'd say that this is one of their best thus far. 9.5/10


----------



## Great Satan (Aug 28, 2015)

Love the new album, the melodic tracks were really stand out but the one i enjoy most was the heavier sounding mummy dust.
It'd be very cool if the band just slowly got heavier and heavier as the albums progressed, turning into some kind of pink floyd/industrial death metal entity with papa xvii on sinister melodic robot vocals B)


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't think there's anything you really need to 'get' with Ghost. It's just some kickass music that feels like a reincarnation of Black Sabbath with a great gimmick to boot. I bet that a lot of people that are older than me are happy that a band that sounds like it comes straight out of the 70's is getting popular.


----------



## Joose (Aug 28, 2015)

I just never really gave them much of a chance. But today I decided to listen to "Meliora" and I must say, I quite enjoyed it. Yes, a sort of reincarnation of Black Sabbath is spot on. Which makes it even stranger that I enjoyed it, because I was never a Sabbath fan.


----------



## brector (Sep 11, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> I don't think there's anything you really need to 'get' with Ghost. It's just some kickass music that feels like a reincarnation of Black Sabbath with a great gimmick to boot. I bet that a lot of people that are older than me are happy that a band that sounds like it comes straight out of the 70's is getting popular.



I am about to turn 40 and love them 

-Brian

p.s. Am I the only person that loves He Is? Sounds like they took Metallica's acoustic rig from Ride the Lightning


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 11, 2015)

Devil Church sounds like it came straight out of a JRPG sound track.

AND I LOVE IT.


----------



## DXL (Sep 11, 2015)

brector said:


> I am about to turn 40 and love them
> 
> -Brian
> 
> p.s. Am I the only person that loves He Is? Sounds like they took Metallica's acoustic rig from Ride the Lightning



Nah, He Is seems like the fan favorite on the album according to a lot of people


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 11, 2015)

EmaDaCuz said:


> "Meliora" is a great album. 4/5 for me.
> 
> It is a solid mix of hard rock and gothic atmospheres, the production is spot on and really helps appreciating the excellent skills of the band.
> Overall it is my favourite album by Ghost, however I can't find any memorable song ("Spirit" is admittedly great). "Infestissumam" had some highs ("Monstrance Clock" has become one of my favourite song of all times) that the band didn't achieve this time.



Not even Deus in Absentia? That is my new favorite Ghost track.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2015)

He Is is definitely one of the more beautiful songs I've heard in a very long time. The only song I didn't immediately love was Mummy Dust.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been listening to Meliora quite a bit, lately. I freaking love it.

I don't know how these guys manage to make music that doesn't sound cheesy, it sounds good. Definitely some artistic creativity that they've been channeling.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 14, 2015)

great video!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 16, 2015)

Please, please, please do not flame me for this.....

I am a fan of the band, however their subject matter is a tad sketchy to me. Like I am aware they are all playing characters etc. I find them all very talented and think they have an awesome, epic and very old school sound to them. 

That being said I have never seen them live or that many clips. I live in a place where there are people that take METAL and heavier music too seriously and get all dumb with people that don't like the bands they like.

I don't judge people, I don't make stereotype opinions of people either. But what kind of peeps show up to their show? I mean I'm not the most religious person, not really at all in fact. I just don't know what to expect other than I'll be damn entertained.

Anyone been to their live show and can let me know what the vibe is usually like? I only ask because the subject matter can seem intense in their lyrics. 

Hope I don't immediately regret this question.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 16, 2015)

I've seen them live last year, and albeit it was at a festival they drew a large crowd. The festival was in Sweden, mind you. They aren't a black metal band. I didn't see any extreme types if that's what you're after. Just people out to have a good time and enjoy the music.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 16, 2015)

Fair enough.

I realize this is a stupid post. But I live in Maryland and stupid as it is their is a large sect of individuals that are into all that witch connection and anti religion crap.

I'd like to see them it's a small venue so it should be pretty cool.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 16, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I realize this is a stupid post. But I live in Maryland and stupid as it is their is a large sect of individuals that are into all that witch connection and anti religion crap.
> 
> I'd like to see them it's a small venue so it should be pretty cool.



I've never seen them in a small venue, I missed up the opportunity to see them switch popes a few months back. Regretting that one. If you're wary of like those types of people though you could just opt to avoid them


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw them in Montreal in a pretty small venue about four or five years back. It was a great show, and the vibe was pretty cool, I little more like a hard rock crowd than a crazy mosh crowd. Nothing too over-the-top (though I tend to use Gwar as my "crazy wild awesome show" standard).


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 16, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> I saw them in Montreal in a pretty small venue about four or five years back. It was a great show, and the vibe was pretty cool, I little more like a hard rock crowd than a crazy mosh crowd. Nothing too over-the-top (though I tend to use Gwar as my "crazy wild awesome show" standard).



I use Ghoul  Basically the same band haha!


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Blytheryn said:


> I use Ghoul  Basically the same band haha!



Ab-So-Lutely!!!!


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll go see em. They have great music. Honestly tho I didn't read much about them are they just playing characters? There's 4 nameless ghouls and PEII so there's obviously theatrics involved. However are they really into the religious aspect? I saw an interview with a ghoul and it never came up lol.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 16, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I'll go see em. They have great music. Honestly tho I didn't read much about them are they just playing characters? There's 4 nameless ghouls and PEII so there's obviously theatrics involved. However are they really into the religious aspect? I saw an interview with a ghoul and it never came up lol.



*PEIII, PEII got replaced 

It's 100% performance. They're playing characters through and through. The "theme" of the show (at least when I caught them back with Mastodon and Opeth) is a "black Mass", but it's really just a theatrical show. There's no "actual" rituals going on or anything like that. It's a fun diet-Satan-themed show.


----------



## HANIAK (Sep 17, 2015)

I have been spinning the Meliora for about a week now, and I'm loving it so much! All tracks are amazing and beautiful melodies over and over... album of 2015 for me.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Sep 17, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I'll go see em. They have great music. Honestly tho I didn't read much about them are they just playing characters? There's 4 nameless ghouls and PEII so there's obviously theatrics involved. However are they really into the religious aspect? I saw an interview with a ghoul and it never came up lol.



There are some interviews that touch on it. They don't personally "believe in" or promote anything religious. It is strictly an act. Read the lyrics to Jigolo Har Megiddo...that could almost pass for a Tenacious D song.

Speaking of lyrics... There is a lot of depth and most of the songs have an underlying theme that has nothing to do with religion but it is expressed using religious metaphor.

There will always be a few actual satanists or "witches" or whatever, that latch on to them and become fans because they don't get it and take the lyrics at face value. 

When I saw them last, there was mostly your standard metal/rock/prog crowd. What stood out more than anything to me was a lot of parent/child combos...which was pretty awesome. Their music bridges that gap well.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 19, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> I'll go see em. They have great music. Honestly tho I didn't read much about them are they just playing characters? There's 4 nameless ghouls and PEII so there's obviously theatrics involved. However are they really into the religious aspect? I saw an interview with a ghoul and it never came up lol.



I don't get the concerns that caused this series of posts, do you think the band is going to identify your Christian soul in the audience, have their godless disciples in the crowd hold you down, and convert you to Satanism by pouring goat's blood down your throat?  No one at a metal show, especially a band that practically sounds like classic rock, is going to say jack about religion unless you're wearing a WWJD t-shirt and trying to hand out bibles, and even then they probably would just laugh.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Sep 20, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I don't get the concerns that caused this series of posts, do you think the band is going to identify your Christian soul in the audience, have their godless disciples in the crowd hold you down, and convert you to Satanism by pouring goat's blood down your throat?  No one at a metal show, especially a band that practically sounds like classic rock, is going to say jack about religion unless you're wearing a WWJD t-shirt and trying to hand out bibles, and even then they probably would just laugh.



I am not a Christian. I am agnostic at best as I am not even religious. I just was inquiring as to what kind of crowd they draw, and if their music was mostly metaphor as opposed to be taken literally as I know 0 about them other than my spotify that has them on it.

There weren't any concerns that raised the question. The question was to confirm i shouldn't have concerns. My question was more than answered and we have moved on.

Relax 


BTW Don't knock handing out bibles. Everyone likes a free gift.


----------



## vilk (Sep 21, 2015)

^lol, not when it's a bible. Not everyone.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 21, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Please, please, please do not flame me for this.....
> 
> I am a fan of the band, however their subject matter is a tad sketchy to me. Like I am aware they are all playing characters etc. I find them all very talented and think they have an awesome, epic and very old school sound to them.
> 
> ...


dude, their shows are a blast. everyone in the crowd is in on the fun... it reminds me a lot of the kind of bunch that would show up for a special screening of a classic 80's horror flick, if that makes sense,


----------



## stevexc (Sep 21, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^lol, not when it's a bible. Not everyone.



Why not? Free rolling papers for years!

Disclaimer: I do not actively, publicly endorse using anyone else's religious symbol as drug paraphernalia.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Sep 21, 2015)

My favorite album of the year along with The Boats of Glen Carrig. So good.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wish my version of Meliora had this bonus track...


----------



## ferret (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone going to the Oct 9th Atlanta show? hit me up.


----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 1, 2015)

drgamble said:


> The Ghost vocals are very singable and as far as the musicians it is obvious that they are top notch, but they don't have to show off all of the time. They seem to focus on songwriting, which I really think has been shoved to the side with metal for a long time in lieu of technical demonstration.


This.
I have never liked them (also because of the masks) but this aspect is a big point in their favor.
After Meliora I changed my mind, is a great album with good SONGS. Every instrument is working for the music


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Oct 1, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Why not? Free rolling papers for years!
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not actively, publicly endorse using anyone else's religious symbol as drug paraphernalia.



^ Lie lies lies woah oh.


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Oct 1, 2015)

This new album is just awesome. I think in a world of carbon copy riffs, implied heavyness, overdone lyrical themes (You wrote an anti government metal song? GORUNDBREAKING), they manage to make themselves unique. I have a soft spot for those albums that you can just hit play on and enjoiy the ride. You can tel lthey take time and put effort into the structure of the track on their albums, and view it as a whole.

Good stuff.

Also had a question, This Papa III is DEFINITELY differnt from Papa II right? (I was under the impression Papa I and II were the same individual, just changes names to keep up the gimmick changing from Ghost to Ghost B.C).


----------



## stevexc (Oct 1, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> Also had a question, This Papa III is DEFINITELY differnt from Papa II right? (I was under the impression Papa I and II were the same individual, just changes names to keep up the gimmick changing from Ghost to Ghost B.C).



Definitely 100% the same guy.


----------



## ferret (Oct 1, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> just changes names to keep up the gimmick changing from Ghost to Ghost B.C).



No gimmick involved in the Ghost / Ghost B.C. thing....

The band's name is Ghost. "Ghost B.C." is a legal thing in the states forced on them by the label to avoid any possible copyright trouble with half a dozen other "Ghost" bands there have been over decades.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

They don't need to use the "Ghost B.C." name apparently. They said in an interview they have full rights to use the Ghost name in the US now.


----------



## ferret (Oct 1, 2015)

I read that... my take was they still were legally "Ghost B.C." but had permission now to drop "B.C." from art and merchandise. Still, an improvement.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 1, 2015)

I actually like the "B.C." since it makes looking stuff about them up a lot easier. But yeah, "B.C." was a change they made reluctantly to avoid copyright problems.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 1, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I actually like the "B.C." since it makes looking stuff about them up a lot easier. But yeah, "B.C." was a change they made reluctantly to avoid *POTENTIAL* copyright problems.



They clarified in an interview that nobody ever made any legal claims / threats regarding the Ghost name, it was just a precaution the label took


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Oct 2, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Definitely 100% the same guy.



Allright then. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 2, 2015)

I finally caved in and bought Meliora. I can't get From the Pinnacle to the Ground out of my head...


----------



## XMetalcheFX (Oct 2, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> I finally caved in and bought Meliora. I can't get From the Pinnacle to the Ground out of my head...



To the pit*


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 2, 2015)

XMetalcheFX said:


> To the pit*



Damn, it's that chorus messing with my brain!


----------



## Paincakes (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm way late to this thread ><

So I listened to their music last year, and was surprised by the retro-rock sound (I was expecting modern, ultra-heavy metal with growly vocals).
I was pleasantly surprised, but they didn't leave a long lasting impression.

Fast forward to 2 weeks ago, and I gave Meliora a shot.

I was instantly, completely addicted! Now that I "get it", I have a new appreciation for their older albums 

Love the sound, love the gimmick, love the artistic direction, etc...

The LA show is sold out, so I'll be seeing them in San Diego next week. I can't wait!


----------



## crg123 (Oct 31, 2015)

Lol I can not WAIT to see the reaction from some people haha. Inverted crosses, king diamond esque face paint, demon helmets, and evil pope and all. Love it. 

Especially the televangelist part at 2:00. I can see it now "Stephen Colbert had a black mass live on television last night!" I'm sure most people can appreciate the music though. But come this to the "hidden satanic message" "scare" in the 80's with ....ing Tipper Gore leading the charge.

I thought it was a pretty good performance and nice first introduction to a wider audience. Thought Jon Batiste's Keytar solo cameo was pretty sweet too.


----------



## levitator (Oct 31, 2015)

Me and my wife are so bummed that we missed that. It's insane to see a dude dressed as a pope with a huge upside-down cross on his head...then you look in the corner and see that it's on network television. lol i love it.

and yes. the "BC" actually stood for Because of Copyright but they've dropped it now that they know they won't get sued in the US


----------



## Blitzie (Nov 4, 2015)

I checked out some stuff of theirs on YouTube and some of it was a little corny sounding and I didn't bother much with it. But I watched their performance on Colbert and I fell in love with that song. It's fantastic!

I bought the new record and I like most of it. The back catalog is a little harder for me to get into though. Where is a good place to start? I like the catchier riff-based stuff.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Nov 4, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> I checked out some stuff of theirs on YouTube and some of it was a little corny sounding and I didn't bother much with it. But I watched their performance on Colbert and I fell in love with that song. It's fantastic!
> 
> I bought the new record and I like most of it. The back catalog is a little harder for me to get into though. Where is a good place to start? I like the catchier riff-based stuff.



Their first album, for me at least, is a little easier to get into. But Year Zero is a phenomenal track too. Check out Elizabeth off their first record. Awesome song.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Nov 4, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Thought Jon Batiste's Keytar solo cameo was pretty sweet too.



I didn't notice that when I watched it friday night. Their keyboard player plays the keytar live on occasion so I assumed that was him. Now looking closely it definitely looks like Batiste's hands.

That is one thing that is pretty cool about Colberts show. Him and/or the band always interact with the musical guests.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Nov 4, 2015)

Blitzie said:


> I checked out some stuff of theirs on YouTube and some of it was a little corny sounding and I didn't bother much with it. But I watched their performance on Colbert and I fell in love with that song. It's fantastic!
> 
> I bought the new record and I like most of it. The back catalog is a little harder for me to get into though. Where is a good place to start? I like the catchier riff-based stuff.





There ya go


----------



## ridner (Nov 4, 2015)

forgot they were on the late show. very cool!


----------



## Joose (Jun 22, 2016)

http://ghost-official.com/#tour

Anyone going to see them on the upcoming Popestars Tour? I've become quite the fan. Luckily, I have a good connection at The Florida Theatre and got lower balcony, front row seats for November 4th. They said this tour will have a lot of new stuff (theatrics, I'm guessing) for the shows. Should be fun!


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Jun 22, 2016)

Saw them twice in the last year, including one of the tiny acoustic record shop shows aka the un[holy]plugged tour. 

Grew my short list of bands that are actually fun to see live. They are about as good as we have for a live show in terms of quality and professionalism. They play to a midi controlled back track with complete vocal harmonies (some sound as many as 5ish parts). Papa always has fun with the crowd and they toy with making fun of their dramatic schtick. Just great quality all around.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm I missed them the last time they came through, might have to go see them in September


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 12, 2016)

http://blog.siriusxm.com/2016/09/12/ghost-debuts-new-song-square-hammer-exclusively-on-octane/


----------



## JD27 (Sep 12, 2016)

Love it, great keyboard hook that drives the song.


----------



## abeigor (Sep 12, 2016)

This is pretty much exactly what I was hoping for. Such a solid band! Too bad the local-ish date of the Popestar tour is (for the second year in a row, come to think of it) the day after I get back from Disneyland with the fam.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 12, 2016)

Love how they are constantly evolving their sound!


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Sep 12, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm usually guilty of hating when my old favs evolve and go poppy, but Ghost can do no wrong it seems. 

I even like this new song and wish them all the success in the world.


----------



## jwade (Sep 12, 2016)

Ghost + early 80s hard rock. Amazing. That's was so much fun. Really looking forward to the show next month.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Sep 12, 2016)

Really wish I could make their CT show. Great song, which is unsurprising as I haven't disliked a ghost song yet.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Sep 13, 2016)

Super excited after hearing this new song, its a great one to sing along to in the car


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 13, 2016)

The new song is so freakin' catchy. It's going to be stuck in my head all day... Nuts.


----------



## abeigor (Sep 14, 2016)

That chorus...holy crap, that chorus.

In its own way, this may be the best Ghost song yet.


----------



## abeigor (Sep 15, 2016)

Kinda bummed by the rest of the EP, though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow yeah, Square Hammer and Nocturnal me are amazing but the rest of the EP is a mess. Never thought Ghost would write a song I actively dislike but Missionary Man is hard to listen to


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Wow yeah, Square Hammer and Nocturnal me are amazing but the rest of the EP is a mess.* Never thought Ghost would write a song I actively dislike but Missionary Man is hard to listen to*



Best blame the Eurythmics...


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh it's a cover? Thank God, Ghost has me worried for a second there


----------



## JD27 (Sep 16, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Oh it's a cover? Thank God, Ghost has me worried for a second there



The only original is Square Hammer.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 16, 2016)

I like the new track.


It's nice I find out today they play _near_ me...tonight.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Sep 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> The only original is Square Hammer.



Shows the extent of my musical knowledge


----------



## abeigor (Sep 16, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Wow yeah, Square Hammer and Nocturnal me are amazing but the rest of the EP is a mess. Never thought Ghost would write a song I actively dislike but Missionary Man is hard to listen to



I hate the original, too, FWIW.

I mean, it's a pretty adventurous choice, and for some reason they never called me to ask what I'd have them cover... 

Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere (could totally spin this to be "Satanic")
Jethro Tull - Cross-Eyed Mary
...


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Sep 17, 2016)

Seeing them Sunday with the wife. Yay!


----------



## Razerjack (Sep 17, 2016)

The last EP was pretty underwhelming for me as well... Just remember its just part of the transition to the next (hopefully) great album. At least this time we got an awesome original track out of it  

Also, the video for Square Hammer deserves a award of some sort for the creativity.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Sep 23, 2016)

I actually like every song on the EP with the exception of Missionary Man, that one just doesn't fit the groove in any way.

_I Believe_ is a big departure but has a great vibe to it.
_Nocturnal Me_ sounds like it would be a great opening track to an album, awesome driving drums.
_Bible_ is kinda drawn out but I like the burst of power in the chorus.
and _Square Hammer_ is just my favorite song period at this moment in time.


----------



## brector (Sep 23, 2016)

What band did Bible originally?

-Brian


----------



## JD27 (Sep 23, 2016)

brector said:


> What band did Bible originally?
> 
> -Brian


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 6, 2016)

So do we know who the bassist is yet? Love to see more women in metal, especially in a band as kickass as Ghost


----------



## JD27 (Oct 6, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> So do we know who the bassist is yet? Love to see more women in metal, especially in a band as kickass as Ghost



Yup...

http://www.metalsucks.net/2016/09/26/ghosts-female-bassist-not-thought/


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 9, 2016)

I picked up the EP on Thursday, and even though it's just five songs, I can't stop playing it. I'm worried I'm gonna get myself burnt out on it.

I really like how the vibe on the last three tunes has a real 80's feel. I know a lot of them are 80's songs, but Ghost has made them distinct, while still sounding like they crawled out of the radio of my youth. Weirdly nostalgic! Maybe I'll give it just one more spin.


----------



## jwade (Oct 16, 2016)

Man, the show on Thursday was so good. Ghost sounded so good, really impressed with their stage presence now, having seen them in a very tiny club in Calgary years ago where they couldn't do much moving around or have any of their production .... happening, to now seeing them with their full setup...it was amazing.

One major aspect of their live show that makes me really happy is hearing the way that the songs from Infestissumam should've sounded. They've made mention of being a bit unhappy with the lack of heavy guitars on the second album, and hearing those songs live is ridiculous. So much heavier. 

Great show, got a few things to take home:


----------



## TGOD (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm going to the show in Orlando in November and I'm dying to get my hands on one of those picks.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 2, 2017)

Kind of a bummer, wonder how this will impact the band. Though it is not as much a mystery as people think behind who the members of Ghost are. Tobias Forge (Papa Emeritus), Simon Soderberg (Alpha) and Martin Persner (Omega) have been playing together for years in Subvision and Magna Carta Cartel. Easy to tell who has been writing the songs by listening to those two bands. Also it appears the rest of the band may be out. I like MCC, so no complaints if I get to hear more of them. 

http://www.metalsucks.net/2017/03/02/swedish-musician-martin-persner-claims-to-have-been-one-of-ghosts-nameless-ghouls/


----------



## JD27 (Mar 2, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 3, 2017)

I love Ghost. Papa's pretty great. Their show last year was one of my favourite in a very long time. I'm not sure whether this whole 'Papa firing all the other members' is legit or a marketing stunt, but I'm hoping it won't change their sound too much. That being said, I love 'Square Hammer' so if that's the direction Papa takes the band, I won't care. Wishing the whole band, former and present, success.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 3, 2017)

DC23 said:


> I love Ghost. Papa's pretty great. Their show last year was one of my favourite in a very long time. I'm not sure whether this whole 'Papa firing all the other members' is legit or a marketing stunt, but I'm hoping it won't change their sound too much. That being said, I love 'Square Hammer' so if that's the direction Papa takes the band, I won't care. Wishing the whole band, former and present, success.



Who knows, Persner has not been playing in the band though. Supposedly the bass player took over his spot on guitar, hence the new female bass player appearing. Guess will will see when they start the European tour with the supposedly new lineup.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2017)

Love this band so hope this is all marketing crap and the sound doesn't change going forward. While incredibly cheesey they're also just a lot of fun.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 3, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Love this band so hope this is all marketing crap and the sound doesn't change going forward. While incredibly cheesey they're also just a lot of fun.



Even if it isn't, Tobias Forge I'm sure writes a lot of the music, so I hope it doesn't either.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Mar 3, 2017)

They've been a weird, evolving enigma for a while so I wouldn't worry at all about supposed changes. Listen to Subvision and MCC, then all the Ghost albums. There's a clear line of evolution (and even repeated lyrics [see secular haze]) going on a decade or so. No reason to worry.


----------



## jwade (Mar 5, 2017)

Really, as long as the voice is the same, the likely small changes to the sound that could hypothetically result from the rest of the people being out shouldn't make that much difference, since it's primarily been the same main songwriter's vision the whole time anyway.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Mar 5, 2017)

WhiskeyPickleJake said:


> Listen to Subvision and MCC, then all the Ghost albums. There's a clear line of evolution (and even repeated lyrics [see secular haze]) going on a decade or so. No reason to worry.



I've noticed this lately. Feels like the same sound is being composed and played for a long time, but it just reached success under the Ghost persona. Same guys, same music, different band name/custumes.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 8, 2017)

So I gave Ghost a try a year or 2 ago and just never jived with it. I think I was expecting some really heavy, growly, doom metal and was thrown off by the sound (books and covers and all that). But then I heard Square Hammer recently and it was stuck in my head for weeks. Such a great and catchy tune and now they're finally clicking for me and I'm loving it. Easily the most fun you can have with Satanic rock.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 10, 2017)

BlackMastodon said:


> So I gave Ghost a try a year or 2 ago and just never jived with it. I think I was expecting some really heavy, growly, doom metal and was thrown off by the sound (books and covers and all that). But then I heard Square Hammer recently and it was stuck in my head for weeks. Such a great and catchy tune and now they're finally clicking for me and I'm loving it. Easily the most fun you can have with Satanic rock.



the best thing about Ghost (and I'm sure they feel the same) is that its not to be taken "seriously".. its a fun band. They know its not the heaviest, or most difficult guitar parts, or most "satantic" and all that, but they dont care. I think people who expect them to be demonic and all that are missing the point.

My girlfriend loves this band after I showed it to her, to the point where she started looking at their tour dates to see if we can find one close enough.. she usually hates all the bands I'm into. (But she loved seeing Steven Wilson live.. great show there!) So thats awesome. I'm not ashamed to admit Ghost is one of my fav bands lately, even if they are "pop" in comparison to most metal bands. 

Check out MCC too (Magna Carta Cartel) - the band that spawned Ghost, their songs are very similar in structure, but with more of a Radiohead-esqe sound to it. Very cool.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake (Mar 10, 2017)

^ Strongly agreed, fun is by far the primary point. Also my wife had the same response, fell in love with the songs, sings along, wanted to go see them despite not wanting to see any other band. That MCC album gets airtime in my house as much as any other too.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Mar 10, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> the best thing about Ghost (and I'm sure they feel the same) is that its not to be taken "seriously".. its a fun band. They know its not the heaviest, or most difficult guitar parts, or most "satantic" and all that, but they dont care.



Exactly!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2017)

SnowfaLL said:


> the best thing about Ghost (and I'm sure they feel the same) is that its not to be taken "seriously".. its a fun band. They know its not the heaviest, or most difficult guitar parts, or most "satantic" and all that, but they dont care. I think people who expect them to be demonic and all that are missing the point.
> 
> My girlfriend loves this band after I showed it to her, to the point where she started looking at their tour dates to see if we can find one close enough.. she usually hates all the bands I'm into. (But she loved seeing Steven Wilson live.. great show there!) So thats awesome. I'm not ashamed to admit Ghost is one of my fav bands lately, even if they are "pop" in comparison to most metal bands.
> 
> Check out MCC too (Magna Carta Cartel) - the band that spawned Ghost, their songs are very similar in structure, but with more of a Radiohead-esqe sound to it. Very cool.


Couldn't agree more. I was really expecting something "more serious" and metal, but after I accepted that they're just a really fun rock band I can finally get into them.


----------



## brector (Mar 13, 2017)

WhiskeyPickleJake said:


> ^ Strongly agreed, fun is by far the primary point. Also my wife had the same response, fell in love with the songs, sings along, wanted to go see them despite not wanting to see any other band. That MCC album gets airtime in my house as much as any other too.



x3! My wife says she gets their songs stuck in her head. We have seen them 3 times and she even went when she was about 7 months pregnant 

-Brian


----------



## ferret (Apr 4, 2017)

Bummer news: http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ghost-leader-slapped-with-lawsuit-by-former-members/



> According to Corren.se, GHOST lead singer and founder Tobias Forge &#8212; who performs as Papa Emeritus &#8212; is being sued by four former members of the band who are accusing him of cheating them out of their rightful share of the profits from the group's album releases and world tours.


----------



## TGOD (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, everyone was speculating that EVERY member of the band had been changed, and now with the news of the lawsuit, it's pretty much confirmed.

Seeing as Persner isn't a part of the suit, it's safe to say that the other four members who are suing were the same four members who seemingly quit in December (because of reasons they're now suing for) thus forcing a replacement band.

Safe to say it's an entirely new band aside from Tobias now, even though I'm pretty sure before they were replaced, Alpha and Air were the only original members.

Tobias seemed pretty fast to deny their claims that the band was a "partnership", making me believe that he is, in fact, the mastermind behind the entire concept that is Ghost, including stage show, management, and songwriting.

As someone who loves the music (and hopes that he IS the mastermind behind the songwriting so future albums are just as good), it blows my mind that it may be true that Tobias wrote most of, if not all of the music by himself and just hired band members to play it with him.

If that is the case - what an unbelievably talented and creative individual he is (while also being slimy about underpaying his bandmates and not releasing the bands earnings info to the rest of the band)


----------



## anomynous (Apr 5, 2017)

From the videos it looks like the bassist is the same as their last US tour judging by the stage presence and that it's still a woman.


----------



## TGOD (Apr 6, 2017)

anomynous said:


> From the videos it looks like the bassist is the same as their last US tour judging by the stage presence and that it's still a woman.



It's absolutely 100% not the woman.

I saw them back in November and the new bassist is a lot lankier, and is missing the signature tattoo and ring that she wore on her hand at every show and signing during that tour.

The girl bassist also had a lot more "stoic" stage presence in comparison to the new guy, who is all over the stage interacting with the other ghouls during the show.

Not even just that, but people in a Ghost group I'm in on Facebook said they stayed out back after the show in London and saw all the new members and they're all guys, including the bassist.

Like I said, considering Persner isn't in the lawsuit, but the suit is still being filed by four people, I think it's safe to say those four people are the rest of the band that quit in December, minus the bassist that was on the Popestar Tour because she had literally JUST started playing with them on that tour, and may not have even been a permanent replacement bassist.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 6, 2017)

I just read this note:

"Ex-Ghost members accuse Tobias Forge of trying to turn band into solo project"



> Our vocalist and former friend is now attempting to, in a underhand and shameless way, transform Ghost from a band into a solo project with hired musicians. Naturally, this is not something we can accept.



That's some ugly s--t! 



> We who are suing Tobias Forge are:
> 
> Simon So&#776;derberg (Alpha)  member of GHOST since 2010
> Mauro Rubino (Air)  member of GHOST since 2011
> ...



Source:
http://www.metalinsider.net/legal-w...orge-of-trying-to-turn-band-into-solo-project


----------



## jwade (Apr 6, 2017)

TGOD said:


> Yeah, everyone was speculating that EVERY member of the band had been changed, and now with the news of the lawsuit, it's pretty much confirmed.
> 
> Seeing as Persner isn't a part of the suit, it's safe to say that the other four members who are suing were the same four members who seemingly quit in December (because of reasons they're now suing for) thus forcing a replacement band.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. There's an article on some website (Ultimate Guitar I think?) where they've broken down the songwriting credits, and aside from Martin and a producer friend, Ghost is Tobias. Like...I love the music a lot, and the fact that the overwhelming majority of the music/art/etc is basically done by one dude is really impressive. 

If it does come out that there was profit that should've been distributed better amongst the live performers, that's unfortunate and pretty crappy. Simon (white RD guitarist ghoul) is an absurdly impressive guitarist/live performer, and it's a bummer that I won't get to see him play with Ghost any more.


----------



## TGOD (Apr 7, 2017)

jwade said:


> I was thinking the same thing. There's an article on some website (Ultimate Guitar I think?) where they've broken down the songwriting credits, and aside from Martin and a producer friend, Ghost is Tobias. Like...I love the music a lot, and the fact that the overwhelming majority of the music/art/etc is basically done by one dude is really impressive.
> 
> If it does come out that there was profit that should've been distributed better amongst the live performers, that's unfortunate and pretty crappy. Simon (white RD guitarist ghoul) is an absurdly impressive guitarist/live performer, and it's a bummer that I won't get to see him play with Ghost any more.



Yeah it was on MetalSucks - but I read it this morning and it is astounding to say the least.

I understand the rest of the band wanting compensation for touring because technically they DID perform the music on tour and put all their time into it. They should be rewarded compensation for that.

But any of the Ghouls in that suit claiming that they deserved royalties from the music or, and I quote, "put in an equal amount of work into the band as Tobias Forge" is completely unfounded by the finding of the writing credits.

It's now a known fact that Forge basically IS Ghost, in a musical sense, and he objectively writes the bulk of their music.

And before anyone (including MetalSucks) comes out of the woodwork saying things like "yeah, but there have been instances in the past where band members were left out of writing credits for bigger bands" - you have to look at the reasons for the lawsuit coming from the mouth of one of the men that is filing it, and realize that they NEVER brought up being left out of writing credits as one of the things Forge did to wrong them.

Not to mention that on Ghost fan pages since very early on in the band's existence, rumor has been going around that Forge literally wrote the entirety of Opus Eponymous by himself. And what's said in the MetalSucks article supports that claim.

Actually - if you look at the MetalSucks article about the songwriting credits, the only man REGULARLY listed as a songwriter on the albums other than Forge, Martin Persner, is the only OG Ghoul that's NOT taking part in the lawsuit.

Again, it's perfectly understandable that the Ghouls want monetary compensation for touring. They did their job in that instance and deserve part of the money made off of every date they played live.

But when it comes to getting some of profits made from Ghost music releases and Merch, it seems like Tobias writes nearly all of the music and looks like he manages nearly all aspects of the band's inner workings as well.

If that's the case - outside of touring pay, the band does not "do an equal amount of work" like they claim they do, and the money made off of the work that mostly Tobias seems to do himself shouldn't be "spread equally through all band members".

If they were all truly equal partners like the band members claimed, you'd think they'd have more involvement in the inner workings of the band aside from learning songs they don't write and playing them live.

Meliora has the most co-writer credits out of all the albums, and even then there aren't many and Forge is still listed as the primary writer of every song on the album.


----------



## vilk (Apr 7, 2017)

If it means that the future of Ghost will be more like Opus Eponymous then I am all for it


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 26, 2017)

Well this is interesting.....


----------



## jwoods986 (Mar 9, 2018)

Can't believe there hasn't been a post in almost a year with a new album on the way and tour dates announced, time for a bump!

I got into these guys a year ago, after I bought tickets for Maiden and my buddy told me to check them out. I did the "Preview All" on iTunes for Meliora and loved it! Eventually bought all 3 albums, and my daughter (12 at the time) got into them too. So I saw them open for Maiden on 6/3, then took my daughter to her first concert (wearing the Papa "Jaws" t-shirt) at the Fillmore in Philly in July, awesome show!

Curious to hear what the new album will sound like and I already have tickets for my daughter and I to see them at Warner Theatre on 5/20.


----------



## jwade (Mar 9, 2018)

I wish I had an awesome first concert story like that, my first 'real' concert was when I was 10, my dad accidentally won tickets to MC Hammer by calling in to a radio station 

Pretty excited for the new album, plus it sounds like things will be significantly more theatrical this time around.


----------



## Crundles (Apr 13, 2018)

Ayyy



The cardinal sure can bust a move, damn.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm sure I'm one of the few that actually like this band and don't take myself seriously, but this band can do no wrong, IMO.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Apr 13, 2018)

I NEED MORE


----------



## isispelican (Apr 13, 2018)

this is so bizarre and I love it!


----------



## jwade (Apr 13, 2018)

So stoked on this. The new lady Ghoul mask is badass. 







Also, the album cover is ridiculous.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 13, 2018)

This band is hit or miss for me, but I did really enjoy that song. Anyone else think he looks like Marlon Brando (Godfather era) at times during that video?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 13, 2018)

Looking forward to this. Forge just has great song writing and they're fun to listen to 

Also is that Ash's car from Evil Dead in the video?


----------



## JD27 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dig the new song, miss the evil pope look.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 13, 2018)

Kind of loving the new track. Can't wait for the album. Definitely gonna be a day one purchase.


----------



## frogman81 (Apr 13, 2018)

Loving the new track as well. Tobias is such a quirky songwriter. Imagine deciding that the lyrics to your chorus will be... 

“Rats! Ahhhhhhhh...
Rats! Ahhhhhh....”

I will echo the sentiment that I feel we’re fortunate to get to witness/experience the rise of a band like Ghost. In 20 years people will look back on them in awe, like a more niche version of Kiss, Depeche Mode, or (dare I say it) Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 13, 2018)

Good song, as always from Ghost, but the whole drama with Tobias not paying the members and the lawsuit and all that kind of crap still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Are they going to have the same members playing live and on the album this time? Who knows!

And also, am I going blind or did they not show Megan in the vid once? I want to see what kind of bass she's playing.


----------



## jwoods986 (Apr 13, 2018)

jwade said:


> plus it sounds like things will be significantly more theatrical this time around.



Judging by the first video, I would say that's affirmative! lol

Honestly, I'm not crazy about this song yet. But I've listened a few times now and it's growing on me. Can't wait to hear the rest of the album before I give final judgement. Not crazy about the release date, 6/1, they start touring on 5/5! Hopefully, they'll release one or two more songs before 6/1, so those of us seeing them in May will know them.


----------



## fps (Apr 13, 2018)

frogman81 said:


> Loving the new track as well. Tobias is such a quirky songwriter. Imagine deciding that the lyrics to your chorus will be...
> 
> “Rats! Ahhhhhhhh...
> Rats! Ahhhhhh....”
> ...



Seriously? Crikey, I enjoy the odd track, but the praise they're getting seems out of all proportion. They play 70s/80s rock, with catchy riffs.


----------



## jwade (Apr 13, 2018)

You know, I thought ‘eh, it’s ok’ the first time I listened, then the second and third times I thought ‘hm, I like that bit’.

Now I’m at the point where I’m anticipating certain parts that are just classic amazing things. 

One slightly weird thing I realized this morning though is the similarity to a cky song:


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 14, 2018)

Huh, previous Ghost songs that I've heard didn't do much for me. This one is strangely satisfying, so I checked some others and I dig the band now.

P.S. Judging from 'Rats' lyrics, a Vermintide is upon us.


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 16, 2018)

new track slaps, dads.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Apr 16, 2018)

Nlelith said:


> Huh, previous Ghost songs that I've heard didn't do much for me. This one is strangely satisfying, so I checked some others and I dig the band now.
> 
> P.S. Judging from 'Rats' lyrics, a Vermintide is upon us.



The same happened with me on the last album. Wasn't really a fan, heard that, then gave the older stuff another chance and got into it. I prefer the older songs live though, especially from the first album. And it's not getting caught up in the stage show, which is awesome, they just sound better that way to me.


----------



## dreamchaser (Apr 23, 2018)

Never could get into this band, although the first album had some decent tunes. It is pretty widely accepted to shit on them now, though.


----------



## ZombieDank (May 14, 2018)

Just wanted to share my recent experience... I never really listened to Ghost except maybe Square Hammer and more recently Rats. A buddy of mine dragged me to their concert this weekend and I was blown away by the performance. The sound quality, stage presence, light show and just the set design in general was incredible. Definitely worth checking out if they are coming to your area.


----------



## Curt 8771 (May 14, 2018)

Saw them on the popestar tour and they were fantastic, seeing them again on Friday can't wait.


----------



## jwoods986 (May 30, 2018)

Wow, pretty quiet in here considering the new album drops Friday and they have been touring all month. Well, I saw them last Sunday, 5/20 at The Warner Theatre in D.C., and it was a great show! If you haven't gone yet and don't want to know, then warning - SPOILERS BELOW!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
So it was "An Evening with Ghost", which meant no opener, Act 1, a 15 minute intermission, and Act 2. I predicted they would open with Rats (since they opened with Square Hammer last year) and they did. But then I was a little disappointed initially because they ran through a bunch of songs they played last year - Con Clavi, Per Aspera, etc., but then they started dropping surprise after surprise (I stayed away from any reviews, setlists, etc.). Stand By Him, acoustic version of Jigolo, new tunes, and the biggest shock ending Act 1 with Deus in Absentia! Then they start Act 2 with Spirit, another one I like that they didn't play last year, and If You Have Ghosts was another surprise. 

All in all a great show, good setlist, liked the extra ghouls (and ghoulettes), they sounded good, and I feel ok about Cardinal Copia now (he seemed a little too goofy in the vids), Ghost is in good hands -lol.


----------



## frogman81 (May 30, 2018)

jwoods986 said:


> Wow, pretty quiet in here considering the new album drops Friday and they have been touring all month. Well, I saw them last Sunday, 5/20 at The Warner Theatre in D.C., and it was a great show! If you haven't gone yet and don't want to know, then warning - SPOILERS BELOW!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Glad to hear that you enjoyed the show! I'm also anxiously awaiting a listen-through of the new album. The 3 singles that have been released have been great. I've seen them live twice now, but unfortunately there hasn't been any Toronto shows announced yet for this tour.


----------



## jwoods986 (May 30, 2018)

3 singles? I've only heard Rats and Dance Macabre.


----------



## blacai (May 31, 2018)

I saw them live and it was a really good show, soundwise and performance. Their music is jut ok. I do love classical and epic doom and this is just fresh air but says nothing to me.

What I can't stand is their fanbase and all the hype around. Everyday 2-3 post in the typical metal news facebook pages and full of mimimi comments. 
It is funny the defenders write all the time "if you don't like don't listen to them" "oh! you are too trve cvlt to listen new metal styles" and get offended so easly even when the ratio of comments are maybe 10:1 clearly pro-ghost fanboys. 

There are always haters for many reasons but in this case I think it is just because their fanboys are funny to offend


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 31, 2018)

blacai said:


> I saw them live and it was a really good show, soundwise and performance. Their music is jut ok. I do love classical and epic doom and this is just fresh air but says nothing to me.
> 
> What I can't stand is their fanbase and all the hype around. Everyday 2-3 post in the typical metal news facebook pages and full of mimimi comments.
> It is funny the defenders write all the time "if you don't like don't listen to them" "oh! you are too trve cvlt to listen new metal styles" and get offended so easly even when the ratio of comments are maybe 10:1 clearly pro-ghost fanboys.
> ...




Well I mean, they do kind of have a point. If you don't like them, don't listen. I've never understood why people come onto pages of bands they don't like just to shit on them. You'd think they'd spend their time nourishing the fanbase of their favorite bands instead of trying to rile people up.

What do I know, though? I'm just another Ghost fanboy.


----------



## blacai (May 31, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> I've never understood why people come onto pages of bands they don't like just to shit on them.


I just wrote: "Everyday 2-3 post in the typical metal news facebook pages ", we all know which ones. Of course I am not following the Ghost page or another band I don't listen to or like, but If in a metal news FB they just post 4 times for the same band I think I could write a comment with my opinion without 10 fanboys calling me hater.

Ghost threads became a meme in my opinion, just like gene simmons, corey taylor or dave grohl.

What 10 years ago we called opinion or critic is called "haterism" nowadays.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 31, 2018)

Well one thing you have to understand about the Internet is that while it is useful, it's also brought out some pretty hateful people who can't handle an opinion. The way I look at it, it's fair game especially with the knowledge that with ANY large following, you'll have those attacking any who don't like what they like. Irrational? Maybe. Unexpected? These days, definitely not. It's the nature of the beast when you allow anyone to post an opinion, whether you agree or not.


----------



## jwade (May 31, 2018)

The problem with the rise of social media, and the ease of access to internet and devices that allow for overconsumption of ‘news’ is that it artificially inflates people’s egos and makes them believe that every little thing they think is important & worth spewing out onto the rest of the world via commenting unnecessarily. 

TLDR: You aren’t a ‘critic’ if you’re just being a bitchy child about a band you don’t enjoy.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (May 31, 2018)

jwade said:


> The problem with the rise of social media, and the ease of access to internet and devices that allow for overconsumption of ‘news’ is that it artificially inflates people’s egos and makes them believe that every little thing they think is important & worth spewing out onto the rest of the world via commenting unnecessarily.
> 
> TLDR: You aren’t a ‘critic’ if you’re just being a bitchy child about a band you don’t enjoy.




Plus when someone says that "their fanboys are funny to offend" it sort of makes you wonder how their opinion is being delivered. It's one thing to say "hey Ghost really isn't my cup of tea, but cool that people like them" compared to "this band sucks, bunch of fanboys" or some shit like that. Can't play the victim when you say it's funny to piss someone off.


----------



## frogman81 (May 31, 2018)

jwoods986 said:


> 3 singles? I've only heard Rats and Dance Macabre.


They also kinda leaked "Pro Memoria" in some of their goofy vids. Really cool track.


----------



## jwoods986 (May 31, 2018)

Oh, that's the one playing at the beginning of the vids. I guess it doesn't matter now, the whole thing will be out tomorrow - and free for those that bought tickets to see them!


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (May 31, 2018)

I have listened to it 3-4 times through. I really like it. 

I don't get caught up in the b.s. or critiquing of music. Either I like it or I don't.


----------



## Razerjack (Jun 1, 2018)

Another solid one from Ghost, nothing to get crazy about but every song is good, lyrics are cheesy but on point, and every hook is cathchier than the last. Got legit goose bumps while listening to Faith.


----------



## blacai (Jun 1, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Plus when someone says that "their fanboys are funny to offend" it sort of makes you wonder how their opinion is being delivered. It's one thing to say "hey Ghost really isn't my cup of tea, but cool that people like them" compared to "this band sucks, bunch of fanboys" or some shit like that. Can't play the victim when you say it's funny to piss someone off.


Well, actually it is really funny to see how they react, but not only Ghost fans. Everybody these days like to show how offended they are when someone's opinion is not what they want to read.
And I don't see the "haters" playing the victim, they write comments saying whatever and then 10 people start blaming and censoring what they wrote.
I am sorry, buy SJW are boring and silly and like I said, If I am following a metal news FB page and 50% of the posts they write are about one band I don't like maybe I can write my thoughts about how absurd the hype is and I would like to see different news. I could stop following the page, but some people hope, when lot of them write asking for different stuff, the admin page would take care of it, so no, for me "just stop writing about them" is not an option

In any case, let this topic continue with their music 
I read they will have a collaboration with candlemass, it will be interesting to see the old epic and new pop doom combining together.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 1, 2018)

Not really a fan of Ghost, but am really liking this new album so far. I always kinda liked the vibe their songs had but never got properly into them for whatever reason.


----------



## frogman81 (Jun 1, 2018)

Still going through it slowly... I’m away from home and a proper listening environment so I skipped ahead to Pro Memoria, knowing it is very soft. I let it play to the end and the last 4 strings (for me) are very strong - from good to, at times, transcendent.

I got chills when the vocal harmonies came in on the third verse to Pro Memoria, and again in Life Eternal when I first heard Tobias sing the line “This is the moment of just letting go”...

I know that to express a strong affection for something on the interwebz is to risk someone coming along and taking a dump all over it and your opinion, but I don’t even care 

This may have been covered already, but does Tobias’ vocal phrasing remind anyone of Broadway-style vocals at times? To me it’s like he’ll throw a few more syllables than my ear would expect into the odd line, like he’s trying to fit a story into the song. Ex verse 3 of Pro Memoria... “Had you had the chance today, you would have sold out too” I brought my wife to their show once and she asked if he was theatre-trained, because of the way he moved on stage. Maybe that got me thinking about it.


----------



## vilk (Jun 1, 2018)

lol I remember when I was a high school edgelord....




Just bought the new album, gonna listen on my lunch break


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jun 1, 2018)

Love the sax solo on Miasma, album is really solid so far.


----------



## jwoods986 (Jun 1, 2018)

So I've listened to it twice through now (with headphones) and my reaction is - meh. 10 songs but 3 are instrumentals, too many ballads, and a couple good rockin' tunes. Certainly didn't get any goosebumps or chills like some of you did. I will already say that, IMO, it's the weakest of their 4 studio albums. But I will still see them live anytime they come near D.C.!


----------



## isispelican (Jun 1, 2018)

I was caught off guard initially by the direction of this album but after a few spins I think it's simply amazing! The 80's vibes work surprisingly well with the plague theme and give it a unique bittersweet feeling. The new sound takes some getting used to if you're a fan of the previous stuff, although this complete revamping should be a given now since it happens with every album.


----------



## jwade (Jun 1, 2018)

frogman81 said:


> This may have been covered already, but does Tobias’ vocal phrasing remind anyone of Broadway-style vocals at times? To me it’s like he’ll throw a few more syllables than my ear would expect into the odd line, like he’s trying to fit a story into the song. Ex verse 3 of Pro Memoria... “Had you had the chance today, you would have sold out too” I brought my wife to their show once and she asked if he was theatre-trained, because of the way he moved on stage. Maybe that got me thinking about it.



He definitely puts a lot of effort into enunciation.

Edit: Just finished listening to the full album, really glad I didn’t pre-order on vinyl like I had planned. I only liked four of the songs enough to click ‘save’ on Spotify. Meh.

It really makes you wonder just how much influence the previous ghouls actually had on the sound, regardless of who wrote what. 

Ah well! Back to the previous 3 albums for me.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 2, 2018)

Definitely didn’t have the same impact the previous releases had for me. But it’s a decent record that I’ll listen to again and see if it grows on me.


----------



## Doug N (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't know why I have a hard time getting into this band, sometimes it seems like they're trying too hard to be OG or something. I think five years from now they'll have a really good greatest hits album, but each release seems to have a lot of fillers or just misses. I saw them live w/Mastodon and I did enjoy them live, also saw them at Aftershock and they were solid. Just not great I guess.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 3, 2018)

Doug N said:


> I don't know why I have a hard time getting into this band, sometimes it seems like they're trying too hard to be OG or something. I think five years from now they'll have a really good greatest hits album, but each release seems to have a lot of fillers or just misses. I saw them live w/Mastodon and I did enjoy them live, also saw them at Aftershock and they were solid. Just not great I guess.




Eh, they're not for everyone. It is a niche sound for sure. That said I love them and appreciate you giving credit where credit is due despite not liking them that much. That's pretty rare these days I think.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 4, 2018)

Eh internet critics for the win 

I'm loving the new album


----------



## yellowv (Jun 4, 2018)

I friggin love it. Can’t get the songs out of my head.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 4, 2018)

Listened a few times, I enjoyed it. Not my favorite, but it’s pretty good. Just seems like a further progression in the direction they have been heading.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey, thanks a lot. I'm never going to be able to unhear that.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 7, 2018)

I picked up the vinyl release and haven't taken it off my turntable in a week. At first I was tepid, but now I love it, quite a few tunes stuck permanently in my brain! Plus, the 7" is just flat out awesome, love their cover choices.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm having to restrain myself by listening to it only once a day. The whole album is so catchy. Hopefully they'll get a little heavier again sometime, but I'm definitely enjoying this phase they're in.

Also, "someone's flesh is rotting tonight" has never sounded so nice and sweet.


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just an FYI, I have the smokey clear vinyl pressing (with the 7"), and the second side is kinda warped, it has noticeable pitch issues, especially on the last song. Checked Discogs, and apparently this is a common complaint with this press, so a head's up to anyone thinking of grabbing the vinyl to look for any other pressing of it, as I haven't seen the same complaint with any of them.


----------



## vilk (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a question about Swedish people:

The way Forge says "wanna be wi-*tchyu *all night"... is that how Swedes pronounce their English normally, or is he purposely altering his pronunciation to sound "more American" maybe? It bothers the fucking shit out of me because even though an American might possibly say the "tchyu" while speaking (though I would suggest that ordinarily we reserve the "tch" to go with "ya" to make "witchya", but we would probably say "with" when saying "you"), it's totally unnatural for singing. But if that's just part of a Swedish accent then it all makes sense and I can allow myself to like the song.


----------



## Schmeer (Jun 20, 2018)

Well, I'm not swedish but the swedes I know wouldn't pronounce it that way.

It bothered me too at first but after listening a little closer to the lyrics, I've concluded that I think he is singing "bewitch you", which makes a bit more sense IMO


----------



## vilk (Jun 20, 2018)

Schmeer said:


> Well, I'm not swedish but the swedes I know wouldn't pronounce it that way.
> 
> It bothered me too at first but after listening a little closer to the lyrics, I've concluded that I think he is singing "bewitch you", which makes a bit more sense IMO


OK I like that better! Now I can like it.


----------



## jwade (Jun 20, 2018)

I fully thought it was a QOTSA reference/influence popping up.


----------



## vilk (Jun 20, 2018)

jwade said:


> I fully thought it was a QOTSA reference/influence popping up.


Well there goes my theory about how Americans sing


----------



## jwade (Jun 20, 2018)

Haha it's "I wanna be wanna bewitch you in the moonlight"

I like it better as 'be w'chu'


----------

